# 03/11 Raw Discussion Thread: The path is clear now.



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Tonight on Monday Night Raw, WWE COO Triple H will come face-to-face with Batista, two weeks after The Animal made a shocking return to attack WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair to get The Game’s attention.











*Will chaos reign now that Becky has been added to Raw Women’s Title Match at WrestleMania?*​


> For months, the intensity surrounding the Raw Women’s Championship has been bringing non-stop chaos to Raw. Last night at WWE Fastlane, interference from Ronda Rousey gave Becky Lynch a victory by disqualification over Charlotte Flair, which allowed The Man to join the Raw Women’s Title Match at WrestleMania against The Baddest Women on the Planet and The Queen. Will this result in more bedlam between the three Superstars en route to The Showcase of The Immortals?











*What will happen when Triple H comes face-to-face with Batista?*​


> Tonight on Raw, Triple H will stand face-to-face with Batista, two weeks after The Animal made a shocking return to attack WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair to get The Game’s attention.
> 
> Can the squared circle possibly contain the former Evolution cohorts amidst such volatile circumstances? Will Batista continue to play mind games with The Cerebral Assassin?











*Who will stop Nia Jax & Tamina on The Road to WrestleMania?*​


> Last night at WWE Fastlane, a very impressive Raw Women’s Tag Team Championship defense by Sasha Banks & Bayley was overshadowed by a post-match slaughter at the hands of their defeated opponents, Nia Jax & Tamina.
> 
> To make matters worse, the destructive pair also took out WWE Hall of Famer Beth Phoenix before also laying out Natalya when The Queen of Harts came to the aid of her former partner.
> 
> Will the titleholders be out for retribution or move on to their next big challenge? Will Phoenix and Natayla be back for more? Can anyone stop the scourge of Nia & Tamina on The Road to WrestleMania?











*Where will Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose go after The Shield's last ride?*​


> Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose triumphed over Baron Corbin, Drew McIntyre and Bobby Lashley in The Shield’s last ride at WWE Fastlane. It’s been said that when a door closes, another opens. What will that look like?
> 
> How will Rollins gear up for his titanic WrestleMania clash against Universal Champion Brock Lesnar? After Reigns made his triumphant return from his battle with leukemia, who is The Big Dog hoping to face on The Grandest Stage of Them All? What’s next for Ambrose after the historic win by The Hounds of Justice?











*Who will emerge victorious in Intercontinental Title showdown?*​


> Last week on Raw, Drew McIntyre, Bobby Lashley & Baron Corbin overcame Intercontinental Champion Finn Bálor, Braun Strowman & Kurt Angle in a frenetic Six-Man Tag Team Match.
> 
> Now, 24 hours after he and his cohorts battled The Shield, Bobby Lashley has an Intercontinental Championship Match against Finn Bálor. Who will walk out of Raw with the workhorse title on the turbulent Road to WrestleMania?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hopefully judging by the wording in the preview, Dean WILL be on Raw tomorrow and that wasn't his final hurrah. They're questioning what he does now, so that bodes well. I'm wondering what they'll do with him and Roman.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

This Batista/Triple H program is just nonsense. 

Why is Batista the one calling out Triple H when it's Triple H who's never beaten Batista?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't wait for a 30 minute HHH promo where he talks about how he made the Animal, and now he bit the hand that feeds.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Should be a good show tonight!! Looking forward to this face to face for sure.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm here for Dave. And hoping Brock shows up.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I’m wondering if they are going to set up a Dean vs Roman match for Wrestlemania? Give Dean one last huge sendoff?

And, what else can WWE add to Becky vs Charlotte vs Ronda? Can’t wait to see what more they can throw at us.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is around the time of year I start watching Raw again for everything leading up to Mania.

Talos be with me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raw needs a Lesnar appearance so hopefully the LEGEND arrives tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'd like to see Lesnar show up and just totally catch Rollins off guard and beat him up again. Maybe simply say "You're Shield reunion is over and the beast is here". Keep it simple and keep Heyman from doing the usual stale promos.

Lesnar better be on RAW tonight. The Universal Champion should be on RAW now that we are only a month away from WrestleMania.

I'm hoping that theres more with Beth Phoenix and Natalya teaming together. Makes sense with them being best friends and something like that would get me to actually care about the Womens Tag Team titles because Nia/Tamina is so bad and boring to watch.

Plus can we please get the IC title back on Lashley and do Lashley vs. Strowman (or a triple threat) at WM?

Looking forward to RAW.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sooooooooo,

Any UT build, then.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll be there, hope it's a good one. This will be the first time I've seen Batista live. It would be nice for Lesnar to show, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wish I could say I'm surprised if Brock doesn't show up tonight, but...

This is exactly the reason why they need to put that title on a full-timer...like yesterday..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

only interested in seeing Batista so will forward to that bit and not watch anything else


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Brock does show he better destroy the Shield.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So more "this isn't real, this is just characters but our match, I mean our fight, that will be real" speeches from the greatest speaker of them all HHH


Pity Ronda isn't in the preview but I imagine that's because they'll use her to get Steph some airtime next week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for the RAW Women's Title follow up with Charlotte, Becky and Ronda.

Also to see what they have planed for Reigns at Mania, hopefully they at least give us a hint.

Of course I am totally surprised (not) that Lesnar isn't advertised for tonight so we likely won't see much in terms of the build fo the Universal Title match with Rollins.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> *Only in for the RAW Women's Title follow up with Charlotte, Becky and Ronda.
> *
> Also to see what they have planed for Reigns at Mania, hopefully they at least give us a hint.
> 
> Of course I am totally surprised (not) that Lesnar isn't advertised for tonight so we likely won't see much in terms of the build fo the Universal Title match with Rollins.


Well according to Meltzer they are planning more "twists & turns" so prepare yourself for even more fuckery.

I'm starting to think Becky is going to enter WrestleMania in a wheelchair. Fuck this feud anyway.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well according to Meltzer they are planning more "twists & turns" so prepare yourself for even more fuckery.
> 
> I'm starting to think Becky is going to enter WrestleMania in a wheelchair. Fuck this feud anyway.


I would be surprised if they _weren't_ planning that. Let's just hope the injury angle gets "lost" in one of those "twists & turns".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I kind of want a response from Vince about shafting Kofi. The only thing that makes sense is if he is pissed because New Day barged into his office. Other then that he just looks like an old racist man right now. I'm assuming we won't hear from him until tomorrow.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so excited to see Batista later tonight.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I would be surprised if they _weren't_ planning that. Let's just hope the injury angle gets "lost" in one of those "twists & turns".


Can't they just say Becky has had a pain killing injection? She can stop selling it, without basically outright admitting the injury is fake.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> I'm so excited to see Batista later tonight.


This was me last week. I was so disappointed he didn't show up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Can't they just say Becky has had a pain killing injection? She can stop selling it, without basically outright admitting the injury is fake.


I don't know, just like the match last night they have written themselves into a corner with this injury angle because we are only four weeks away from Mania and they have only kept Becky having her knee targeted to make the injury worse so there is just no organic way to get out of the injury angle at this point.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Batista there?

Only thing worth tuning in for if he is.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I don't know, just like the match last night they have written themselves into a corner with this injury angle because we are only four weeks away from Mania and they have only kept Becky having her knee targeted to make the injury worse so there is just no organic way to get out of the injury angle at this point.


She had a legit concussion and supposedly "broken face" & was healthy way quicker than this tweaked knee. It's been 6 weeks with zero improvement. I honestly have no idea what their plan is with this, and I'm starting to think they don't have one :lol

Surely, if this is the main event, they aren't going to lower the match quality by forcing her to sell the knee? I mean, that would be fucking crazy, right? It has to be gone by then. If she's still selling it then it will be* 10 weeks*.

Zero fans will complain if they just have Cole say "Becky's had an injection in her leg" nobody buys the injury as legit anyway, so people will just be happy not having to watch her hobble around like a geek anymore.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone is turning tonight. Just announced The Shield will hold their "Farewell address" to kickoff RAW. Hoping for Roman to turn or for Brock to destroy all three of them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Is Batista there?
> 
> Only thing worth tuning in for if he is.


Yeah. He was advertised on Fastlane about he and HHH having a 'face off' on Raw tonight.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Someone is turning tonight. Just announced The Shield will hold their "Farewell address" to kickoff RAW. Hoping for Roman to turn or for Brock to destroy all three of them.


Either Dean or Roman, and I really hope it’s Roman. Or Seth pulls out the chair again lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Only in tonight for Batista and possibly Brock. And I’m going to laugh my ass off if they turn one of the Shield heel tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll tune in for Batista's segment. No interest in a Roman/Seth heel turn just so they can start another boring ass pointless feud with each other.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It will be interesting to see what happens with the Shield and also what reaction the crowd will have with the womens triple threat, they barely reacted last night to the DQ finish and Becky being added to the match


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shield is giving a farewell address tonight for those that care.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yeah. He was advertised on Fastlane about he and HHH having a 'face off' on Raw tonight.


Do you know if Lesnar is going to be there?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> Shield is giving a farewell address tonight for those that care.


Hmm, I wouldn't be surprised if we get a heel turn here to setup Reigns vs Ambrose at Mania.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Got the filler PPVs out the way, let's get some of these storylines some traction


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That Shield farewell address thing does give vibes of them setting up Reigns vs. Ambrose. If this is where they are going then let heel Ambrose come up with his own ideas over the next several weeks and do his thing before he is out of the door.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There are 4 weeks left until Mania. Lesnar surely has to make it to at least 2 out of 4 shows right? RIGHT? 

Anyway, I'm only here for The Man and Batista. And hopefully Brock.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Do you know if Lesnar is going to be there?


Not sure, he's not been advertised or anything, but he could still show up.

We really need some build for Lesnar/Rollins, bar their one interaction weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105165631157092357
Would be cool if Brock interrupted. But in order for that to happen, he actually has to be in the building.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hmm, I wouldn't be surprised if we get a heel turn here to setup Reigns vs Ambrose at Mania.


 Reportedly vince wants that so....


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There are 4 weeks left until Mania. Lesnar surely has to make it to at least 2 out of 4 shows right? RIGHT?
> 
> Anyway, I'm only here for The Man and Batista. And hopefully Brock.



He is advertised for 2 out of 4, next week and the go-home show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE still has 4 weeks to turn this whole Becky/Rousey/Charlotte mess around. Please give these women fuckin real material to work with. Let Charlotte play the heel bitch. Have Rousey play the killer from UFC. And have Becky bring out her badass Conor McGregor-esque personality. 4 weeks of god-tier promos can salvage all of this mess. Please WWE for fucks sake...

We don't need to involve Stephanie. They should give us a UFC style contract signing on the go home show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If this Shield bollocks is opening the show, I doubt they pull a heel turn.

Smells more like Lesnar to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Ambrose doesn't turn heel tonight, then he will be in the WM Battle Royal while Reigns goes on to face Corbin or McIntyre at Mania. Better for Dean to just turn and say that "he was never really on their side" to set up Reigns vs Ambrose at Mania, which is the best option for both guys. Either that or Lesnar attacks both Roman and Rollins to set up another Triple threat at Mania.

If that is the case then Reigns will 100% be main eventing Wrestlemania over the women.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

From the look of Ticketmaster Wrestlemania has very nearly sold out.

$7000 for near ringside still seems a touch steep to me thou.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

InexorableJourney said:


> From the look of Ticketmaster Wrestlemania has very nearly sold out.
> 
> $7000 for near ringside still seems a touch steep to me thou.


$7k is absurd for how shitty this show looks. I sat 7 or 8 rows back at WM 30 for five thousand less. It seems tickets keep going up and quality keeps going down.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean will be on Raw. That’s all I wanted so regardless of what happens, I’m happy.

Gonna be interesting to see where it goes though, will we get Dean turning back heel? :hmm:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The path is clear now, the title of this thread states.

For what?
For roman to be shoved down our throat over and over again.
It will be another case of watching the highlights on fast forward tomorrow as the product sucks


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Shield "Farewell" either leads to a Dean swerve or a challenge from Dean to Roman for Mania. I'll be interested to see what happens if that's not the case.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Only interested in seeing Big Dave, honestly. Hope he does his "GIMME MY SPOTLIGHT" entrance.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Only interested in The Shield stuff. 

I was interested in the Becky/Ronda match until Charlotte got shoved into the middle of it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

InexorableJourney said:


> From the look of Ticketmaster Wrestlemania has very nearly sold out.
> 
> $7000 for near ringside still seems a touch steep to me thou.


LMAO 7k$ for a ticket? You either must be mental close to retardation or stupid rich to pay that amount of cash for such a show xD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> The Shield "Farewell" either leads to a Dean swerve or a challenge from Dean to Roman for Mania. I'll be interested to see what happens if that's not the case.


That could also be an option, maybe a face vs face brother vs brother match or something. It's not like Dean vs Roman is played out either, they've only had one singles match against each other and it was way back in 2015, so it's actually more fresh than a lot of other matches they could do :lol

Ah I'm so intrigued by this!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here for Batista.

Hopefully Brock returns and jacks up TS :brock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I were WWE, I would absolutely not even give Ambrose a spot on WrestleMania. Why would they do that? They know he's not re-signing. Doing a match between him and Roman on his way to AEW provides WWE no benefit. Not to mention it's a risk because the crowd may not want to see Dean be fed to Roman on his way out the door, and may remind people what they don't like about Romans push. Giving Roman a win over some useless clod like Mcintyre seems like a much better option.

Granted, I hope Ambrose is at Mania, but from WWE's perspective, it's wasted equity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Shield match on rewatch last night was pretty fantastic.

:banderas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Only here for Big Dave Batista.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Here for Batista.
> 
> Hopefully Brock returns and jacks up TS :brock


That seems to be the consensus. And people wonder why they bring back the stars this time of year. 

Although, I am morbidly curious about how fucked up this “loose cannon” Ronda situation can get.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> That seems to be the consensus. And people wonder why they bring back the stars this time of year.
> 
> Although, I am morbidly curious about how fucked up this “loose cannon” Ronda situation can get.


 Smarks might hate on them, but these guys aren't around most of the year so creative can't kill them.

I was the same, but they've killed everyone. It's gotten to the point where I'm happy to see them there because at least they're stars unlike everyone else on the roster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If I were WWE, I would absolutely not even give Ambrose a spot on WrestleMania. Why would they do that? They know he's not re-signing. Doing a match between him and Roman on his way to AEW provides WWE no benefit. Not to mention it's a risk because the crowd may not want to see Dean be fed to Roman on his way out the door, and may remind people what they don't like about Romans push. Giving Roman a win over some useless clod like Mcintyre seems like a much better option.
> 
> Granted, I hope Ambrose is at Mania, but from WWE's perspective, it's wasted equity.


Unless of course he does re-sign, they keep it secret and they do Reigns vs. Ambrose at Mania where if Reigns win, Ambrose has to stay.

Nothing like a good keep you hostage storyline in the build up to Wrestlemania!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> That seems to be the consensus. And people wonder why they bring back the stars this time of year.
> 
> Although, I am morbidly curious about how fucked up this “loose cannon” Ronda situation can get.


For being stars, they sure don't increase the ratings or get any mainstream notoriety when they appear.

:hmmm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Two things I want to see tonight.

- All out AE style brawl between Batista and HHH.

- Lesnar turning up and fucking all of TS up to make him look like a god for WM.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE still has 4 weeks to turn this whole Becky/Rousey/Charlotte mess around. Please give these women fuckin real material to work with. Let Charlotte play the heel bitch. Have Rousey play the killer from UFC. And have Becky bring out her badass Conor McGregor-esque personality. 4 weeks of god-tier promos can salvage all of this mess. Please WWE for fucks sake...
> 
> We don't need to involve Stephanie. They should give us a UFC style contract signing on the go home show.


It's been WOAT level trash for 6 weeks, you think they are going to magically turn it all around in 4? This will become even more overbooked over the next 4 weeks, we'll probably get Stephanie as ref or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Two things I want to see tonight.
> 
> - All out AE style brawl between Batista and HHH.
> 
> - Lesnar turning up and fucking all of TS up to make him look like a god for WM.


Brock actually has to be in the building for that to happen, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Brock actually has to be in the building for that to happen, though.


 They're officially on the RTWM, I expect him to be there tonight. If he's only appearing twice before WM, Seth ain't going over. The feud has been non existent and I can't see them half assing it this much if he was going to lose.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You know things are bad when the thing most people are looking forward to Batista-HHH in 2019.

I love Big Dave, but most people would have crapped on it. Standards have fallen so much I'd rather see these two than anyone else.

Last year I would have crapped on this being a top card match, this year it feels like the biggest. More so than a Brock Lesnar title match..


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I am glad the young guys like batista and hhh are the highllight of the show. opps wait aminute


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> They're officially on the RTWM, I expect him to be there tonight. If he's only appearing twice before WM, Seth ain't going over. The feud has been non existent and I can't see them half assing it this much if he was going to lose.


He's actually advertised for next week and the go-home show. :lmao That's how sad and pathetic he is. I don't think it matters how much he shows up for who wins, though. Both shows are being completely redone after WM, so that should be fun.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> He's actually advertised for next week and the go-home show. :lmao That's how sad and pathetic he is. I don't think it matters how much he shows up for who wins, though. Both shows are being completely redone after WM, so that should be fun.


 Blame Vince, he's the one not booking him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

xio8ups said:


> I am glad the young guys like batista and hhh are the highllight of the show. opps wait aminute


 It's a bad thing, but at least you're getting some quality and star power from these two.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xio8ups said:


> I am glad the young guys like batista and hhh are the highllight of the show. opps wait aminute


Yeah. It'd be one thing if the part-timers were actual big stars like Rock. But the old, gray version of Batista and current day Brock?

Ehhhh. Give us a real star.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> For being stars, they sure don't increase the ratings or get any mainstream notoriety when they appear.
> 
> :hmmm


How can you really say that about Batista since this is the first time he’s been advertised since 5 years ago (disregarding Smackdown 1000)? And honestly, who can actually move the needle by themselves at this point other than the Rock?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm going to lmao if Seth loses at WM, only for Roman to win the title back on the Raw after WM :lmao

That would be such a WWE thing to do, they realize they need to take the title back but Roman is also back. I doubt they give him the clean win over Brock and with how they've done fuck all with this feud, it makes me think Seth is certain to lose at WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Blame Vince, he's the one not booking him.


Yep. Just more evidence that current day Vince needs to be taken out back. Whatever, though. If those 2 appearances are booked well going into WM, then I guess that's good. More decisions up to Vince, though. So, yeah, you know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> How can you really say that about Batista since this is the first time he’s been advertised since 5 years ago (disregarding Smackdown 1000)? And honestly, who can actually move the needle by themselves at this point other than the Rock?


How can I say that he's old and gray? Because he is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. Just more evidence that current day Vince needs to be taken out back. Whatever, though. If those 2 appearances are booked well going into WM, then I guess that's good. More decisions up to Vince, though. So, yeah, you know.


 And you wonder why I'm interested in Batista-HHH? Everything else blows and you can say what you like, both guys are stars. They're presented and booked like they're above the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> I'm going to lmao if Seth loses at WM, only for Roman to win the title back on the Raw after WM :lmao
> 
> That would be such a WWE thing to do, they realize they need to take the title back but Roman is also back. I doubt they give him the clean win over Brock and with how they've done fuck all with this feud, it makes me think Seth is certain to lose at WM.


People actually think Seth is going to WM and Reigns is going to SD for when it's on Fox in 6 months. But hey, if they want to do it the other way around with Seth going to SD instead and then whoever is the new Universal Champ (Reigns or Brock) going on to become the lowest rated World Champ in WWE history? I could sign up for that, too.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> How can I say that he's old and gray? Because he is.


I was obviously referring to his ability to draw mainstream attention and slightly boost the ratings.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm here for everything except the commercials. Watch RAW on a 45 minute delay and it isn't that bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I was obviously referring to his ability to draw mainstream attention and slightly boost the ratings.


He closed Raw a few weeks back, and the interest for the next week's Raw wasn't any better than it's been, nor was the rating. 

I wouldn't blame it all on Batista. But it's funny when people say certain wrestlers are 'stars', but there is literally no difference in ratings or overall interest for the show when they come back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> He closed Raw a few weeks back, and the interest for the next week's Raw wasn't any better than it's been, nor was the rating.
> 
> I wouldn't blame it all on Batista. But it's funny when people say certain wrestlers are 'stars', but there is literally no difference in ratings or overall interest for the show when they come back.


 Is Batista and HHH not being stars really going to be the hill you die on?

They look like Rock and Austin next to rest of the geeks on the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Is Batista and HHH not being stars going to be the hill you die on?
> 
> They look like Rock and Austin next to rest of the geeks on the roster.


Dying? Coming from the guy who flip-flops his opinions every week?

If you're a star, you're supposed to significantly increase something. Ratings are still in the shitter. General interest in the shows are still the exact same. 

So, what have they increased in a significant, measureable way since they came back?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

This RTWM is officially the worst one tbh. Not looking forward to even a single match


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Last year we had Ronda putting HHH through a table and teasing a fight


This year we have ginger crutch ninja hobbling around and titty flair wooing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Dying? Coming from the guy who flip-flops his opinions every week?
> 
> If you're a star, you're supposed to significantly increase something. Ratings are still in the shitter. General interest in the shows are still the exact same.
> 
> So, what have they increased in a significant, measureable way since they came back?


 You can make this case this week, he wasn't advertised for the other show.

So it's silly to say he's not a draw, when he was advertised for either show.

I called them stars because they feel like stars and that's evident to all. They're not presented or booked like the others, they're treated like big deals and it makes them stand out from the others who have at some point over the last 12 months made to look bad.

Not really difficult to understand, you seem hurt by it. When we all know it's true. I love AJ but he's a geek, Brock felt like a star but they've slowly killed what made him special and turned the fans in him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ready for HHH/Batista, Rollins/Lesnar, Ambrose/Reigns!

Not even interested in Becky/Charlotte/Ronda....sigh.

We're here...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> You can make this case this week, he wasn't advertised for the other show.
> 
> So it's silly to say he's not a draw, when he was advertised for neither show.
> 
> I called them stars because they feel like stars and that's evident to all. They're not presented or booked like the others, they're treated like big deals and it makes them stand out from the others who have at some point over the last 12 months made to look lik geeks.


Fair enough. To argue over stuff like this is meaningless anyway. I hope Batista/HHH have a great build, just like I do Seth/Brock, and everything else so we get a good show. So, I hope everything is good. That's all.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

wow, so much negativity.
Look, I get it-- the storylines are fucking stupid. Pretty much every storyline is bogus.

But the wrestling and excitement has been AWESOME.

The Raw Tag title scene has gone from dog shit to absolutely thrilling. I look forward to every match those guys put on.

The woman's division is fun as hell with Ronda going absolutely heel-bonkers, lynch going austin-mode, and Charlotte putting on a clinic as the best heel in the business.

The Shield sucks, but they put on an absolutely brilliant match last night, so they earned some time from me.

Lesnar is fucking horrid, but no denying he's pretty decent TV when he's there.

Bayley+Banks are the fucking best, I don't care what anyone else says, they are AWESOME.

Have some positivity, things aren't too terrible.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm expecting a lot of Shield tonight, so I'm not exactly enthused. Hoping some heel Batista brings the goods.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, ready for RAW.

Looking forward to the follow for Charlotte/ Becky / Ronda as well as what they'll do next with Reigns.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Last night "last time we ever see the shield" tonight they start RAW :beckylol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please be a good show.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice to see the gang come out like this again!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New shirts


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Shield look like a bunch of jobbers compared to the nWo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Fair enough. To argue over stuff like this is meaningless anyway. I hope Batista/HHH have a great build, just like I do Seth/Brock, and everything else so we get a good show. So, I hope everything is good. That's all.


Dude I would love to see Brock-Seth have a killer feud, however I realise it's not going to happen. They don't hold Seth on that level to invest that much into it and it's arguably below two matches. 

I know HHH-Batista will be great because HHH has creative control and knows how to make a feud special/stand out. His way of booking blood feuds is shit I love.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns is the only member yet to turn heel...

DO IT.

2-NIIITE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobody:


Cole: Dean Ambrose will not resign with the WWE

:eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Dude I would love to see Brock-Seth have a killer feud, however I realise it's not going to happen. They don't hold Seth on that level to invest that much into it and it's arguably below two matches.
> 
> I know HHH-Batista will be great because HHH has creative control and knows how to make a feud special/stand out. His way of booking blood feuds is shit I love.


I think they like Seth plenty. Brock is just never there. But whatever.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Da boys start the show


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

where they at?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“LAST TIME YOU ARE EVER GONNA SEE THE SHIELD TOGETHER AGAIN”

*literally the first thing we see the following night is the shield together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to Old Yeller The Shield.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns in a match tonight, nice...I wonder who he is facing. Corbin maybe?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s still strange actually being able to hear what Roman is saying, normally the barrage of boos drowns his voice out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dont even tell me at the last minute they are going to say on Ambrose signed with the WWE

If that happens he deserves all the shit boking he gets


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Why do they want Reigns to be the talker of the group?! WHY?!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns in a match tonight, nice...I wonder who he is facing. Corbin maybe?


lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Slay the beast* chants at Seth. Fans aren't behind him, though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slay. The. Beast.


My boy Rollins is soooooo ovvvrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

I am starting to think dean is staying.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

come kill them Brock!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So.... That's it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very tepid crowd so far.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They treat that annoying as fuck shield fist pose like its Jesus Christ


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, that's it?

That was quite flat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am so surprised nothing happened then :lol

I wonder what business Dean has, I loled when Roman said he didn't know and neither does Dean probably :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikey Mike said:


> I am starting to think dean is staying.


I believe he is. Cole mentioning his departure on television was a dead giveaway


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More chants.

:bjpenn

And now Heyman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Business just picked up folks!

Ladies... and gentleman!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope any other New Zealanders here didn't forget the time change lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Dean isn't staying, theres a reason Roman just did the entire Shield promo, now Seth is getting a singles promo and he gets nothing - hes leaving and while they are gonna feature him as hes a known star - he isnt going to get interview time / personal exposure.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Dean and reigns didn’t see paul e right at the entrance?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Thats it? No Lesnar wrecking shit?


Would rather see Lesnars lazy ass get wrecked.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Paul Heyman


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay they're transitioning to Brock-Rollins that makes sense.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That's the perfect ending to the shield, all three guys go their separate ways amicably.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mikey Mike said:


> I am starting to think dean is staying.


After hearing Cole mention that he isn't resigning with the company numerous amounts of times, pretty sure a lot of us think the same way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Business just picked up folks!

Ladies... and gentleman!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So are we supposed to forget that Roman beat Brock and ended his reign of terror? :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth Rollins looks like the face of the company and the top babyface of the WWE.

Just look and listen to him.

He's the prototype for this era.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth is so unconvincing on the mic. He just doesn't have a good promo voice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More slay the beast loud chants.

:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where is Brock god dammit...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FFS, another Lesnar video package fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was what I always wanted for the end of The Shield, ending on their own terms and as brothers. I know a lot of people are disappointed that there were no heel turns, but it was a nice moment.

Now roll on whatever they have planned for Roman & Dean (if anything for Dean) and to get moving on Seth/Brock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cant wait until Brocks reign is over and the Universal Champion is actually on TV every week


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Donnie said:


> Where is Brock god dammit...


Fuck Brock, he never shows up.

Can't wait until Seth just wins the belt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, now things are heating up!

This is a WM main event!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A video? How pathetic is this "feud"? :bryanlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Video package...yawn


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> So are we supposed to forget that Roman beat Brock and ended his reign of terror? :heston


The way they had Roman FINALLY beat Brock was a complete joke. It wasn't clean (Brock got distracted), and Brock had enough energy to push the chair off of himself but not enough to kick out Roman's spear.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose will be the only Shield member to not beat Brock.

He should leave, Vince doesn't give a shiet about him.

OMG BENJAMIN!!!

MARKING!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The fuck? Shelton Benjamin? :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So instead of the con artist speaking, we get him speaking in a video package


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Literally can't wait to see Seth beat Brock at WrestleMania, RAW needs a main event champion on the show each and every week!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LOL what ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random ass Shelton Benjamin...ok...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lesnar fuckin sucks man. If he wanted to actually be there, I am sure no one, including Vince would have a problem booking him for the show. Not being there tonight is unforgivable.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

SHELTON BENJAMIN? :confused


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Shelton Benjamin comes out of nowhere lmao


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Ummmmmm wtf


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The most random appearance ever.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wut?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shelton Benjamin kicking Rollins ass :heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol this feud is boring.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey its the Minnosota Stretching Crews Marty Jannety


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The crowd doesn't know who Shelton is lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shelton Benjamin :kobelmao :lmao :maury


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, Shelton is so much bigger than Seth. Which is funny, because during his last run in the WWE he would have bee considered a "small guy".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good segment and promo by both guys. But wasn't expecting Benjamin. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Not any odder than Orton and AJ randomly being there last night


I guess this is what they're going for


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell he come from?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ambrose will be the only Shield member to not beat Brock.
> 
> He should leave, Vince doesn't give a shiet about him.
> 
> ...


You are marking for a jobber coming out ? ...

When Brock and Seth should be going at it 3 weeks away from Mania ...

Yikes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brock and Benjamin were in FCW together and teamed together. 

I think they competed against each other in college too.

Makes sense WWE, good shiet!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ehh... Shelton Benjamin? Was Dana Brooke not free?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another video package.

Stop being cheap Vince and get Brock on the shows.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shelton Benjamin randomly showing up is.....random?!


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

A stand-in beat down because the beast is too lazy... by some random jobber from Smackdown live!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I get that Lesnar and Shelton are pretty close, but that was random af.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shelton is still a beast


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What was the point of Benjamin?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105261578075672576


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, this feud isn't getting close to closing WM.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hilarious seeing how many "smart" marks don't have a clue why Benjamin might be there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So 3 weeks before Mania, the supposedly biggest ppv of year Shelton Benjamin is attacking the possible half of the main event? :heston


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

For the last 7 years, Lesnar has officially achieved the most lucrative deal in pro wrestling history.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

still wont understand why they dont give shelton his old theme its way better


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

And the crowd goes "wow Shelton Benjamin is still in the roster?"

Jokes aside, that'd be a hell of an athletic match with both in their prime. Shelton is past it, but still looks to be quite in shape. Interesting


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shelton Benjamin was actually inspiring me to pick up my bass again. I marked out, but very briefly.Benjamin sort of way past his prime, i'll see how this match goes.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Benjamin is so useless LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> The way they had Roman FINALLY beat Brock was a complete joke. It wasn't clean (Brock got distracted), and Brock had enough energy to push the chair off of himself but not enough to kick out Roman's spear.



They are acting like Brock is unbeatable when he's already lost and had his interminable reign ended. This is a rehash of Brock and Roman but the aura of Brock's "invincibility" has long left the building. I suppose WWE thinks that its fans can't remember last year. fpalm


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Too be honest, if I were going to watch one of these WWE reality shows I would tune into Miz and Mrs. It actually look good and Maryse and Miz are an entertaining couple.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry I like Rollins but the last 10 min have been boring as fuck. So much for that road to Mania fpalm


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


> still wont understand why they dont give shelton his old theme its way better


For some reason, WWE only allows the females to have their old themes when they come back.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

So, is the brand split dead ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Shelton is going to play filler for this week.

Why not pay Brock to do more appearances god dammit.

This feud is non existent.......... 3 weeks from WM.......


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Hilarious seeing how many "smart" marks don't have a clue why Benjamin might be there


Yeah he was trained by Benjamin


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't blame Lesnar for not showing up (dude is obviously shrewd), but WWE should have demanded be appear.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The faster the title gets off Lesnar, the better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Heyman have good chemistry on the mic together. Wish that went alittle longer.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Donnie said:


> So Shelton is going to play filler for this week.
> 
> Why not pay Brock to do more appearances god dammit.
> 
> This feud is non existent...........


Or how about Brock give a shit about the build up and stop being so inaccessible. If he wanted to show up, he would.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Rollins and Heyman have good chemistry on the mic together. Wish that went alittle longer.


Heyman is so bad on the mic, same shit all the time.

Over him.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

They're basically doing what they should have done last year with Seth vs Brock. Brock's aura is long gone but that won't make Seth's win any less eventful.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> So 3 weeks before Mania, the supposedly biggest ppv of year Shelton Benjamin is attacking the possible half of the main event? :heston



but but but… Brock and Shelton have history, history no one cares about and the guy has no credibility at this point. 

And since when has Brock had goons do his dirty work? He's just lazy and/or the cost is too high for Brock to show-up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> They're basically doing what they should have done last year with Seth vs Brock. Brock's aura is long gone but that won't make Seth's win any less eventful.


I agree that Brock's aura isn't what it once was a few years back.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> Or how about Brock give a shit about the build up and stop being so inaccessible. If he wanted to show up, he would.


brock is busy farming and banging sable in his cabin:laugh:


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Rollins ain't winning the title. Brock is going swat him like a mosquito.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brock too interested in Mania I see :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Quiet Crickets


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the first RAW I've tuned in to at the start in a long time and I'm already bored. This is the best they can produce for the RTWM? A Shield "farewell" that accomplished nothing, a Brock video package, and a jobber attacking Rollins. This is supposed to sell people your biggest PPV of the year?

This company is actually WORSE than I thought they were and that's saying a lot.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Shelton looks weird in long tights.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tells u something when Batista is the only reason most of us are here lmfao!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this Corpus Christi? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> Shelton looks weird in long tights.


He looks like a world champion in em to me.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m bored


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This match is boring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is the first RAW I've tuned in to at the start in a long time and I'm already bored. This is the best they can produce for the RTWM? A Shield "farewell" that accomplished nothing, a Brock video package, and a jobber attacking Rollins. This is supposed to sell people your biggest PPV of the year?
> 
> This company is actually WORSE than I thought they were and that's saying a lot.


That's why I hope AEW lights a fire under this company's ass.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is the first RAW I've tuned in to at the start in a long time and I'm already bored. This is the best they can produce for the RTWM? A Shield "farewell" that accomplished nothing, a Brock video package, and a jobber attacking Rollins. This is supposed to sell people your biggest PPV of the year?
> 
> This company is actually WORSE than I thought they were and that's saying a lot.


The heel depth cart is pretty bad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Maybe he will beat me up again." - Michael Cole


Oh, what dreams are made of...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awkward landing


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth is boring


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock is apparently gonna be there next week.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He looks like a world champion in em to me.


BUT HES BLACK

:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prime Benjamin and Rollins would have been great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is what the Brock match will be like with Seth, borrrrrring.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck is Corbin still wearing corporate gear?

Batista :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That referee looked like Dean Ambrose lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins vs Benjamin!!

And now Reigns vs Corbin!!

These are treats for me!!

Will WWE make it 3/3 and give me Balor vs Kalisto or Breeze?!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a Brock fan but he needs to drop the belt and bounce.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Pretty boring start to Raw. The shield members combined with Lesnar just sap out the energy and electricity.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expected it was going to be Corbin.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Reigns v Corbin --- zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

One of the worst wrestlemania world title match builds


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wtf was that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We'll get to see how much Batista still draws because he is easily the biggest thing on this show tonight.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth got the jobber exit


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Now we get boring Balor? I’m about to check out already


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly expected better from a Seth/Shelton match

Now Balor/Lashley... :lauren


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Totally forgot Finn was the intercontinental champion


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shelton Benjamin is such a jobber


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Haven't seen this match before.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely not impressed with this show. Yesterday's show pay-per-view was pretty good but today's beginning of a new pay-per-view road to Mania is so far is looking very bad


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

The Almighty Bobby Selfie


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm always so happy to see Finn, he's a beauty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth is one of the most touchy-feely wrestlers around, he always touches people he likes :lmao

They couldn't find anybody better for Roman's first singles match than Corbin?

And I wonder what Dean will get up to...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bobby Lashley trying to look angry with no eyebrows


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell was that with Lashley's face on the screen?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Shelton Benjamin is such a jobber


Can't believe some people on here got excited when he came out :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a feeling the Rollins/Benjamin match would be a bust.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't blame Brock at all for not showing up. After ALL of the wrestlers I've beaten as well as the wrestlers who had to face me multiple times to finally get a win over me and the idea WWE has for me at WrestleMania is to job to fucking Rollins in our first ACTUAL singles match? I wouldn't show up for the build up either.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

What happened to wrestling fans? Why are they throwing their arms up for this lame ass entrance?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Definitely not impressed with this show. Yesterday's show pay-per-view was pretty good but today's beginning of a new pay-per-view road to Mania is so far is looking very bad


id be a lot better of Brock would bother to show up


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

I now want Lashley-Tron to host Wrestlemania


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just ain't a big fan of Lashley. Dude has got a freakish looking physique, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What happened to wrestling fans? Why are they throwing their arms up for this lame ass entrance?


LOL - Balor is like a more polished version of WCW Alex Wright circa 1997


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is where I'm probably done for the night. Was very happy with the Rollins/Heyman promo. Didn't care for the match with Shelton. Glad Brock will be there next week. Hopefully, Brock/Heyman/Seth have a promo segment between the three next week.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well if anyone is having issues sleeping they won’t after sitting through this crap


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Definitely not impressed with this show. Yesterday's show pay-per-view was pretty good but today's beginning of a new pay-per-view road to Mania is so far is looking very bad


I'm in the same boat. Loved Fastlane (felt some surprises and storylines were whack, but the show itself was really exciting), but feel there is very little hope for this show.

The first 30 minutes with the Shield, Heyman, and then Shelton vs. Rollins was bogus. Rollins vs. Lesnar is shaping up to be the same expectations as Reigns vs. Lesnar last year -- nothing and utter uselessness. It's the Lesnar effect tho...

Now we get Lashley vs. Finn. Can't say I'm excited, but I like both competitors. 

Difference is night and day between Intercontinental and U.S. title situations.
U.S. title might not have credibility, but those matches are fun as HELL and constantly delivering on smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought the WWE stopped doing automatic rematches. Why do ex-champions keep getting rematches


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL I love when Corey gives Renee shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Something I'm noticing is how generic all the theme songs are. I remember when even jobbers used to have great themes. Seth, Balor and Lashley are supposed to be 3 of their upper card guys and all have themes that sound like those generic ones when you create a CAW in a WWE game.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The idea that Vince loves "meaty" men is playing through my mind right now. Finn looking like he's losing muscle mass.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

They didn't announce Finn's weight


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Gotta give Lashly some credit - he is literal proof that Black Don't Crack


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why won't the announcers tell us how much Finn weighs?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought the WWE stopped doing automatic rematches. Why do ex-champions keep getting rematches



:vince


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought there were no more rematches?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought the WWE stopped doing automatic rematches. Why do ex-champions keep getting rematches




They mean rematches aren’t automatic anymore. They can still get rematches, but they’re no longer entitled to them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cryptvill said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely not impressed with this show. Yesterday's show pay-per-view was pretty good but today's beginning of a new pay-per-view road to Mania is so far is looking very bad
> ...


I hate to sound cliche but I guess this is another reason why the brand split is not good LOL


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I'm always so happy to see Finn, he's a beauty.


If they could book him consistently, he could be the biggest star in the company, instead they suck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW tonight? They are pretty dead which could be a commentary on what they've been presented so far.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought the WWE stopped doing automatic rematches. Why do ex-champions keep getting rematches


Company can't even keep track of what constitutes a DQ in a tag match and Shane Mcmahon is STILL around due to Vince instantly forgetting he disowned his son and was blackmailed by the contents of a black box that to this day we never found out what they were.

Par for the course


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think i read somewhere that Shelton Benjamin apparently declined a World Title run, i always wondered if it was actually true.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish Renee returned to be just an interviewer, she was the best they had, but they killed her ever since they put her in the commentary table


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> They didn't announce Finn's weight


Because it's definitely < 205


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Something I'm noticing is how generic all the theme songs are. I remember when even jobbers used to have great themes. Seth, Balor and Lashley are supposed to be 3 of their upper card guys and all have themes that sound like those generic ones when you create a CAW in a WWE game.


I've thought that a lot when watching NXT at times. The new music people they use have made a few good ones, but a lot of CAW soundnig 'generic rock/metal theme #7' type stuff IMO. You can only do so much of the really low chunging metal stuff for themes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> They mean rematches aren’t automatic anymore. They can still get rematches, but they’re no longer entitled to them


Right so basically it's just like they get one when the WWE feels like it


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I would guess balor weighs 160lbs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> Gotta give Lashly some credit - he is literal proof that Black Don't Crack


I would say that Truth is a bigger proof of that


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> Why won't the announcers tell us how much Finn weighs?


He dosn't move the scales so they don't know.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I was excited for this show but am completely bored out of my mind already. I can't see Seth and Finn in these long matches for the whole first hour retaining viewers. They better hope people care that much to stick around for Batista.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Something I'm noticing is how generic all the theme songs are. I remember when even jobbers used to have great themes. Seth, Balor and Lashley are supposed to be 3 of their upper card guys and all have themes that sound like those generic ones when you create a CAW in a WWE game.


I love Balors theme but I agree about Rollins and Lashley.

CFO is pretty hit or miss where as Jim Johnston was always spot on.

With CFO 90% of their songs are just the same 15 secs looped over and over again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wish Renee returned to be just an interviewer, *she was the best they had*, but they killed her ever since they put her in the commentary table


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> Where is RAW tonight? They are pretty dead which could be a commentary on what they've been presented so far.


Pretty sure it's Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show needs some life come on Raw you can do better


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> I don't blame Brock at all for not showing up. After ALL of the wrestlers I've beaten as well as the wrestlers who had to face me multiple times to finally get a win over me and the idea WWE has for me at WrestleMania is to job to fucking Rollins in our first ACTUAL singles match? I wouldn't show up for the build up either.


The guy has buried the roster and can't be bothered to put anyone over? You're the worst kind of fan. Thank God slay the beast chants have caught on.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What a snoozer of a match. Calling it like I see it.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Balor v Lashley in a forgettable match on RAW

Then
Now
Forever


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You know the biggest problem with Raw matches?

You could put anyone in one and it’s basically the same match.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I like Finn Balor as a wrestler, but he's lacking a lot of things to keep him a compelling character. I can't get invested in the guy.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ichigo87 said:


> The guy has buried the roster and can't be bothered to put anyone over? You're the worst kind of fan. Thank God slay the beast chants have caught on.


Yeah FUCK HIM for accepting a deal for great money for limited dates. He should have told Vinnie Mac to his face "I want to work more for less so people on the internets like me moar!!!!"

Seriously.... get over the Brock hate for his deal - blame the WWE for giving him it if thats what your mad with.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:heston


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh fuck this

im out

WWE is such a joke


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesssssssss Bobby!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow!

Wasn't expecting that title change.

OK, elevate Balor to the main event already!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley wins the title...again. alrighty then :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a feeling Lashley was going to win. Why else would they give him so many title shots?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why did Finn even win the Title? Lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ughhhhhhhh Lashley is champ again fpalm

The IC title has had too many changes recently - Seth to Dean to Lashley to Finn to Lashley again all in less than 3 months!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:beckylol what a dumb finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, Lashley and Lio are back together..


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Saw that mid air spear coming a mile away. LOL @ Lio Rush though, he's usually one of the bright spots of this shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Charly is hotter, but Renee is better as an interviewer


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Literally wtf is happening with the mid card titles!?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine losing the belt during a piss break level match :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is why I fucking hate WWE booking. Why give him the IC title if you're just going to have him drop it not even one fucking month later? If Balor wins the title back at Mania I'll be more pissed off because you could have just had Lashley keep the title until Mania then drop it. 

A bunch of clowns have worked in creative for years including Triple H & Vince. This is so annoying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well at least Lio Rush is relevant again LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaashhhhhhhhhhhhleeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A moment of Bliss :mark:

Charly wens3


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bliss is the host of Wrestlemania. I'm calling it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right so basically it's just like they get one when the WWE feels like it




Ha, yeah that’s literally what it is


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol they struggling to keep Charly in the same shot as Corbin


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WrestleMania host bullshit, i ain't here for that!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bliss to announce Wiseau tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its probably gonna be Lashley/Strowman at Mania for IC gold. Consolation prize for Braun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexa Bliss to host Wrestlemania then :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe I'm thinking this but I'm actually going to really miss Rhonda when she leaves


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Getting this Ronda stuff out of the way early.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stone Cold should come out and chant BOOOOOOOORING because the whole show is like watching a bunch of Lance Storms.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought those two SNL guys were hosting Wrestlemania, no? [emoji848]


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda Rousey always looks like she's seconds from crying.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lmfao at that dude running when he saw Ronda


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just what the show needs.

A Ronda Rousey promo.

fpalm


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

thank god sorry but finn balor is one of the most boring guys on the main roster


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Are they gonna give Rousey 14 pages to recite in her promo?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good the segment I was most looking forward to next.

Nice to see some continuity with Corbin and Reigns, looking forward to seeing Reigns in a 1 on 1 match again.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd be fine with either Lashley or Balor as IC champ, I just wish Vince would stick with one and let them have a solid reign like Seth did. This hot potato shit is so tiresome. Yes I'm aware it's been like this for the midcard belts for ages. Still needs to change.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The RAW women's title segment is being shoved into the middle of the show-- def not gonna main event WM now


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Ronda helped Becky get into the match? Now she can lose her title without getting pinned... very smart of her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess Balor didn't re-sign?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I thought those two SNL guys were hosting Wrestlemania, no?


I'd rather have Bliss than those unfunny fuckers.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Time for Rousey's weekly Twista impression


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am looking forward to this Rhonda promo. I want to see if she can handle all the booing. She didn't handle it good the last time she was booed.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Time for Ronda to meltdown to the boos again


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I wonder whose leg horny Alexa is gonna try to hump on this week’s Moment of Bliss


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy has buried the roster and can't be bothered to put anyone over? You're the worst kind of fan. Thank God slay the beast chants have caught on.
> ...


He's not "accepting " limited dates. Vince didn't just wake up and say "hey Brock work 5 days a year". Brock thinks he's bigger than the company and Vince believes him despite the fact that he doesn't draw shit. Vince would rather pay him lots of money for limited dates than have him go to UFC just because of his ego. At some point, some one would care about their craft. Don't say everyone would be inaccessible just to justify Brock. By your logic, never say anything bad about Cena or Reigns. Vince told them to do it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'd be fine with either Lashley or Balor as IC champ, I just wish Vince would stick with one and let them have a solid reign like Seth did. This hot potato shit is so tiresome. Yes I'm aware it's been like this for the midcard belts for ages. Still needs to change.


they need a different babyface as champ

balor is way too white meat babyface and he cant cut a promo literally the male bayley


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I am looking forward to this Rhonda promo. I want to see if she can handle all the booing. She didn't handle it good the last time she was booed.


I doubt she gives a shit :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> The RAW women's title segment is being shoved into the middle of the show-- def not gonna main event WM now


They've been calling Seth-Brock the main event in the first hour.

I haven't watched in a while so can't say if it's the first time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait, I took a break during the Lashley/Balor match Balor lost the title? Interesting...


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Lol does this mean Romans match at Mania is going to be him vs. Corbin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

p862011 said:


> they need a different babyface as champ
> 
> balor is way too white meat babyface and he cant cut a promo literally the male bayley


Balor is okay, but way better than Bayley (who has been atrocious on the main roster)


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> The guy has buried the roster and can't be bothered to put anyone over? You're the worst kind of fan. Thank God slay the beast chants have caught on.


Beating someone =/= a burial. I guess you forgot that the fucking guy ended the streak. He shouldn't be losing to people like Balor or Rollins and if they do beat Brock, it should be story involving it. Not have Rollins beat him clean in his first actual attempt especially when you had people like Roman and Strowman struggle.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I'm out.

Gonna tune back in for the main with Batista and HHH.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

This whole Ronda and co. feud has been destroyed due to childish booking. Looking forward to Seth defeating Lesnar to stand tall at the end of the WM


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sure, Ronda is a heel. She's getting cheered cause she's a heel.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I wonder whose leg horny Alexa is gonna try to hump on this week’s Moment of Bliss


Thirsty Bliss is the best bliss


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She really needs to get new entrance music!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Donnie said:


> I guess Balor didn't re-sign?


Lmao, wait his deal is expiring as well?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Donnie said:


> They've been calling Seth-Brock the main event in the first hour.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched in a while so can't say if it's the first time.




Both Seth/Brock and Becky/Ronda/Charlotte have repeatedly been referred to as the main event multiple times the past few weeks. I think it’s the “co-main event” bullshit WWE uses. 

As for the actual main event, it’s pretty much set in stone at this point. The women are main eventing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda will probably just say more or less what she tweeted recently.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> Balor is okay, but way better than Bayley (who has been atrocious on the main roster)


Bayley weighs more than Balor


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#HeelRousey


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Ronda is trying too hard to be heel already in the first two sentences of her promo :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The fact that Becky was so happy of getting the win that way pissed me off


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda is so repetitive "you are all scurred of moi in real lyfe"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bandwagon Bitches :beckylol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is literally fucking Kurt 2.0
She can kick a puppy in the ring and she'll get cheered


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Heel Ronda is GOD


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m really surprised they actually turned Ronda heel


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MUUUUUUUUCH better Ronda :applause


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LOL Dana Brooke


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell happened to Dana's face????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda talks way too fast :lol... If she calmed down a bit, she'd actually be pretty good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stop. Giving. Her. A. Mic

:lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WTF lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMGIMHEELNOWBUTIMSTILLTALKINGSUPERFASTANDNOTPAUSINGWWEISFAKEBTWFUCKBECKYLOLIMGONNAWIN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow another boring segment. way to kill it with Dana boring Brook


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So after a worked shoot promo we get fucking Dana Brooke? :wtf


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ronda scorched them hoes!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brooke putting her career on the line?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dana fucking Brooke?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Let me talk real fast so I don't fuck up and forget"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Ronda speak any faster? :beckylol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

CARNY CON ARTISTS (it's true though)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This Dana Brooke chick is actually worse on the mic than Ronda.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Dana is looking fucking great. Good for her.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dana Brooke is so sexy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda should be like...."WHO ARE YOU?!?"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Even when Ronda gets her lines right her delivery is a fucking disaster.

Stop. Talking. So. Fucking. Fast.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm soo happy to see Dana even though she'll be getting squashed. I just love her!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

BUT WILL RONDA FOLLOW THE SCRIPT!?!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dana is horrible on the mic. Good lord fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dana Brooke looks different in the face from the last time I saw her.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was a really good promo. Of course they ruin it by sending Dana bleedin Brooke of all people out there


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HEEL ROUSEY IS MONEY HOLY SHIT


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

da fuq is she doing out here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How the fuck does Dana Brooke look completely different every time she comes out??????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why in the fires of hell is Dana coming out with a bloody mic and getting involved in the feud?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that was to the point :lol

And now here we have Botox Brooke, my god her face looks horrendous.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana looks sick man... hope it's not the case.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Half this crowd is like "Who the hell is this bitch?".


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Can Ronda speak any faster? :beckylol


its the only way she wont fuck up and slip up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Dana looks different. She had to lose some weight or something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What am I watching?

:lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dana is a face now


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dana? Who are you?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana Brooke? :beckylol what is going on lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who the fuck is that? Is that supposed to be Dana Brooke? Her face changes as often as her babyface/heel status


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Slay me Dana! Speaking from the heart!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is she yelling :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck. This is horrible. End this shit. What a miserable show . The only reason I'm still here is waiting for Batista LOL


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

DAna Brooke lost some weight boy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The crowd yelling who are you :beckylol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did Dana have work done or something? She looks like a completely different person. She looks old.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Dana right now


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

LOVE THIS RONDA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like Dana is giving a pre-release speech.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

First Shelton, now Dana Brooke? FOH.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, Dana looks different. She had to lose some weight or something.


10 pounds, of makeup.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is atrocious.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Did Dana have work done or something? She looks like a completely different person. She looks old.


No makeup. She looks good tbh


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that hip toss the only move Rhonda knows?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Just give us Batista


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so weird


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd put money on Ronda against Sami Zayn in a real fight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet Rousey's sex is.....


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"How can we make Ronda sound less bad on the mic?" 

"Damn it send Dana Brooke out there."


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda knocked the botox off Dana.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You would think that this is a show that's in the middle of the year around summertime not 3 weeks before WrestleMania LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I.........AM..........DANA................BROOKE..............AND............I.......WILL...NOT.....LET....YOU....DISRESPECT....THE........WWE.....OR....THE....WWE..........UNIVERSE.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

"PAY ME 60 BUCKS, AND THEN I'LL SHOW YOU AN ARM BAR"

Fuckin genius


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

It's so embarrassing when they send the refs out who do absolutely nothing


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rousey's gone ROUGE! Cole channeling Schiavone's IT'S THE YETAY there!

:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

You have a triple threat potential main event for Wrestlemania and it's RONDA you have as the only one building this feud tonight. The worst mic worker out of the three of them.

Surely not!? :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Knowing WWE they will have Dana in a match against Bayley or Sasha in two weeks.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Me seeing Dana Brooke coming out to confront Ronda Rousey


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Rousey could legit hospitalize these scripted women's wrestlers


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I am loving heel Ronda Rousey


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats how you fuckin book Ronda Rousey


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> "How can we make Ronda sound less bad on the mic?"
> 
> "Damn it send Dana Brooke out there."


True hahahaha :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk_316 said:


> It's so embarrassing when they send the refs out who do absolutely nothing


Think WWE will remember to "suspend" Ronda for striking an official? Lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bandwagon bitches + carny con-artists + "Pay 60 bucks and I'll show you an armbar!" =






Gonna be a shame when Rousey leaves, since her run has ultimately been pretty enjoyable, even as a face.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Road to Wrestlemania everyone.

Where we see Shelton Benjamin, Dana Brooke and Ronda Rousey aim to break the fourth wall 

:lol :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

By the way, how the fuck can you make a championship match a handicap match? Did she ad-lib that line?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

p862011 said:


> its the only way she wont fuck up and slip up


I believe that. It just makes her dialogue sound so painfully scripted as she is obviously nervous and trying to recite everything that she memorized as quickly as she can. She is woefully lacking in composure in front of the crowd.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:mark


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Would be better if she didn't have to read a stupid script.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Babtista!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

No Brock. No Becky. No Charlotte. Instead they bring out Shelton and Dana. Great way to get people hyped for Wrestlemania.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Heel Ronda is 10x better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> I believe that. It just makes her dialogue sound so painfully scripted as she is obviously nervous and trying to recite everything that she memorized as quickly as she can. She is woefully lacking in composure in front of the crowd.


She's got a speech disorder buddy.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Just noticed how nonchalant Sting and Steamboat were about Ric getting dragged lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

finalnight said:


> By the way, how the fuck can you make a championship match a handicap match? Did she ad-lib that line?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rumble_(2018)


Aj had one last year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105271994520608768
Just in case you expected to see Charlotte or Becky tonight. Becky without crutches :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Black vs Ricochet
Black vs Rollins
Black vs Balor
Black vs AJ
Black vs Bryan
Black vs Zayn
Black vs KO
Black vs Kofi
Black vs Andrade
Black vs Rey
Black vs Orton
Black vs Joe
Black vs Shinsuke
Black vs Rusev
Black vs Ziggler

I'm ready for it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Could they not have gotten a proper professional photo of Batista instead of using what looks like an iPhone selfie of him?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

The NXT guys are overexposed. They gonna make people bored


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really need to stop putting Aleister in tag matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man what is it with Dana's face? it seriously changes every couple of months, look at her many faces shes had


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Black's entrance is so much better in NXT.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

finalnight said:


> By the way, how the fuck can you make a championship match a handicap match? Did she ad-lib that line?


If Rhonda didn't interfere it would of been a one on one match and not a three way match (or a handicap match as Rhonda said).


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Have we seen Gargano on RAW or SDL since Ciampa got injured?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Rick O'Shea!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Cole sounds depressed having to describe Black with the lines Vince feeds him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Roode should go to AEW. He deserves to be at least an upper card heel. Not stuck jobbing in tag team matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How long before Black turns on Ricochet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Black's entrance is so much better in NXT.


 in NXT things like this regarding black can be more intimate


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rumble_(2018)
> 
> 
> Aj had one last year


I think I blocked that one out, lol.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> They really need to stop putting Aleister in tag matches.




Agreed, and especially not with ricochet. Absolutely nothing in common other than athleticism. It’s like they put them in a team so they can do there flip taunt together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Heel Ronda is excellent. But now I feel like we have 2 anti-hero types that do wtf they want ala SCSA style.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

They are going to ruin Black with this tag team shit and the pairing makes zero sense. He belongs on his own!!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> No Brock. No Becky. No Charlotte. Instead they bring out Shelton and Dana. Great way to get people hyped for Wrestlemania.


its why smackdown kills raw every week


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Break Gable away from Roode already.

Turn Roode heel please.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ugh.. Gotta wait another hour and half to see Babtista confront HHH


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Heel Ronda is excellent. But now I feel like we have 2 anti-hero types that do wtf they want ala SCSA style.


Ronda is at least believable in the role. Becky's gimmick is forced.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105271994520608768
> Just in case you expected to see Charlotte or Becky tonight. Becky without crutches :lmao


And Becky won via submission.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

finalnight said:


> By the way, how the fuck can you make a championship match a handicap match? Did she ad-lib that line?


the same way vince can put you in a triple threat match which then becomes a 2 on 1 handicapped match...yeah


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can we just get to the Batista and Triple H segment so I can peace out?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Break Gable away from Roode already.
> 
> Turn Roode heel please.


I believe both Roode and Gable are already heels


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This honestly feels like a RAW in October or something fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like Black but I really don't care about this endless tag match loop they have put him in.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> "NXT!" chants
> Both teams involved have come up from NXT

Come on now, crowd. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Black and Ricochet team confuses the fuck outta me, are they a permanent team? cause they make no fucking sense together as a team. Both of these guys could be amazing singles stars on either brand, yet WWE thinks its a great idea to throw them together as a team in their shitty tag division.

You want a tag team wwe? call up Street Profits or Forgotten Sons, don't fucking ruin Black and Ricochet in this random tag team shit.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Corey brings up the fact that they don't do automatic championship rematches anymore, yet they just had a title change tonight... Off of an automatic rematch.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Beer Money is one of the best tag teams of the last 20 years. Now Roode is stuck teaming with this weirdo. I actually miss TNA. For all they did wrong they at least put out a fun wrestling show. I hope AEW lands a big TV deal and makes Vince sweat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chad Gable in trunks just doesn't look right, does it?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ricochet rolled his neck wrong...


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy has buried the roster and can't be bothered to put anyone over? You're the worst kind of fan. Thank God slay the beast chants have caught on.
> ...


It's good to have respect for the streak, but at what cost? He's been winning constantly for over 4 years. Time to put it to rest.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Black needs to be on his own. So stupid to have him in a tag-team...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So bored of Ricochet


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd gives ZERO fucks here :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't think Ric connected on that dropkick. Probably didn't expect that camera-angle to be the one that was used since that's not the usual angle they use for that spot. Fucking Kevin Dunn.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did roode just lose some teeth?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt Angle is here to address his future for the millionth time.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Crowd gives ZERO fucks here :lol


2 generic flippy flop guys with no charisma. Can't blame em.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> Lmao, wait his deal is expiring as well?


 Not sure, I heard they were trying to get people with 2 or less years left on their contract. A week later Revival and Balor won titles.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

This tag team has killed both of them already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet and black are the most random put together tag team LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Moment of Bliss next :mark:


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Roode deserves better than this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Roode covering his face immediately after the pin like fml


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> 2 generic flippy flop guys with no charisma. Can't blame em.


Gable and Ricochet?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’m guessing the host is some D list actor since it’s going on next. Joy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa will end up being the host.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rick O'Shea is a great athlete and does high spots. That's about it.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone notice how milk looking maryse skin looks when she's pregnant. Her skin looks funny.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Himiko said:


> So bored of Ricochet


Dont worry he'll be jobbing as soon as he goes solo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Kurt Angle is here to address his future for the millionth time.


With all of the concussions he's had; he might think this is his first night back in WWE.

:mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats WWE you already ruined and killed any interest in Black and Ricochet with all these pointless random tag matches every fucking week, crowd could barely even give a fuck about them anymore. Yeah just book them in match after match after match constantly, don't give them any kind of storyline or character development, just throw them in constant matches...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well we're about 1 hour and 1/2 in and so far the show has been pretty lackluster I was hoping for something much better I hope it turns around still


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought those SNL guys were hosting it


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> This Black and Ricochet team confuses the fuck outta me, are they a permanent team? cause they make no fucking sense together as a team. Both of these guys could be amazing singles stars on either brand, yet WWE thinks its a great idea to throw them together as a team in their shitty tag division.
> 
> You want a tag team wwe? call up Street Profits or Forgotten Sons, don't fucking ruin Black and Ricochet in this random tag team shit.


they would revitalize the non existent ic division that only consists on lashley and finn lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> By the way, how the fuck can you make a championship match a handicap match? Did she ad-lib that line?


Odd as it may sound, handicap matches for titles have actually happened before. One even happened as recently as last year: https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/aj-styles-defend-wwe-title-handicap-match-royal-rumble-249126

So yeah, basically Ronda's line was still effective in that she shat on both Charlotte and Becky while not saying something out of left field.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really don't want The Revival to lose the tag titles at WrestleMania to Black & Ricochet, I just don't like them as a tag team. If i were booking it i would have Black turn heel on Ricochet at WrestleMania after losing the match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Congrats WWE you already ruined and killed any interest in Black and Ricochet with all these pointless random tag matches every fucking week, crowd could barely even give a fuck about them anymore. Yeah just book them in match after match after match constantly, don't give them any kind of storyline or character development, just throw them in constant matches...


 not only that but I think the more casual viewer even knows that they're just two people that were just put randomly together with nothing really in common and that's what's hurting them as a tag team


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Alexa Looks Hot

Sad Becky is not there


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hasn't Kurt already addressed his future recently? feel like he's already done this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not even gonna get my hopes up for the host of WM.. Probably will be an unknown who thinks their funny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> And Becky won via submission.


And I think it was the second or 3rd match of the show lol. BTW, Charlotte hasn't won a match since December, including house shows :lmao


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Hopefully we get to hear EC3's voice tonight


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is this all RAW is now? Just 3 hours of long boring pointless matches with no story behind them? For Vince to be so ashamed of the word wrestling and pride himself on being an entertainment company there sure is a lack of entertainment. Where are the characters at? Where are the promos at? Where is the storyline progression?

This is why ratings are a disaster. There is no reason to tune in week to week.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

No reaction to Alexa mj4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Corey for reminding us that we are on the road to Mania because apparently everybody else backstage forgot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lord Alexa wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss in leather shorts :homer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa feelin' herself and I'm not mad at her.

DO
YOU
BOO


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

OMG. Alexa Bliss might be one of the most beautiful creatures ever created. God broke the mold when they created her.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let me guess?...the WrestleMania host will be Alexa?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss looking HOTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can Bliss and this stupid talk show please go away?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa is hot. But yeah she needs to get in the ring. It's so obvious she's going to announce she is the host


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> BTW, Charlotte hasn't won a match since December, including house shows :lmao


I know, but she is always dominating, right?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Not even gonna get my hopes up for the host of WM.. Probably will be an unknown who thinks their funny.


Get the cast of Shazam to host


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Alexa Bliss retired from the ring?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Have Johnny Damon host Mania. His first guest host promo was money.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at the crowd booing Kim Kardashian :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwww what a shock. Not. Come on WWE you've been really really pathetic tonight


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Omg this pointless talk show again


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao I did not know Kim K hosted Wrestlemania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought those 2 from SNL were the hosts?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Goddess is here. 

On a related note, an itty bitty leather miniskirt + thigh-high boots = :ellen


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, that was obvious. 

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Alexa this means the company has exactly nothing else for you to do on the biggest show of the year.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yippee lame Alexa as the host. Wrestlemania is getting worse and worse


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God damn Alexa in that outfit though :sodone So is her in ring career over? what is actually going on lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

At least it's not New Day again or some trash celebrity


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit someone on this thread called it lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I called it.....because it was massively obvious lol!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss is better as a non wrestler.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Did Bliss get her nose fixed?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This entire thread called Alexa being the host. :lol

Oh, God. These SNL geeks from last week. Completely forgot they were even there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are they recapping this bullshit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No surprises there. I am all for it, just for the outfits she will probably wear during the show :book

She must be really injured though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And then they have the nerve to announce these losers from SNL that we're not even funny LOL.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> God damn Alexa in that outfit though :sodone So is her in ring career over? what is actually going on lol.


She'll probably throw herself into a match. Battle Royal or something...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a week later and I still have no idea who those two goofs are.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

why isnt she wrestling anymore she is more over than majority of the females on raw


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

That guy's pathetic 'you deserve it' chant.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

JDFROMNY was right. Titus Catering does actually exist.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Congratulations Alexa this means the company has exactly nothing else for you to do on the biggest show of the year.


She should go back to Smackdown and have a feud with Asuka. It would be better than what they is doing now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great these geeks.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nobody cares about those lame SNL dudes


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fucking SNL geeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If I could pick, I'd have no host for Mania :lol


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

That was the most pointless thing Ive watched in awhile


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Jost and Che suck big time

It's also pathetic WWE had Kim K host WM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are we getting a recap from the stupid shit these two nobodies did last week? Oh yeah WWE thinking they're really relevant getting some SNL geeks to be on their show "Look remember guys we had some SNL people on our show last week! see we're really hip and relevant!".


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> She should go back to Smackdown and have a feud with Asuka. It would be better than what they is doing now


Fuck no, the less she's in the ring the better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What is going on... Awkward.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun is like 3 feet taller then Charly LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell are they doing with Braun? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Despite all that cheeky heelishness, she still got pops. :clap Can't wait for Bliss' face turn.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Braun is just a side show freak attraction like Big Show now. He'll probably have a match with Shaq in the future.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What car?

*proceeds to stare for 10 seconds*

*commercial*

You couldn't make this any funnier if you tried. :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The3 said:


> Get the cast of Shazam to host


Fucking soy boys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, they really destroyed Braun :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A car for Braun that's he's unaware of?

Do I sense storyline development?

No way this is HHH siking Braun on Batista... doesn't make sense.

Hope it's something totally unrelated for BRAUN.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This has been one of the more awkward RAW's in recent memory.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Fuck no, the less she's in the ring the better.


True. Let's give more ring time to wizards like Tamina, Nia, and Ronda Rousey.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Fuck no, the less she's in the ring the better.


hell of alot better than watching the icconics,tamina,nia,mandy's of the world


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is that little guy in the suit WWE's new bearer of bad news? what a gimmick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105280544164724736
Even Braun knows what's up :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Forget the host... will Nicholas continue The Streak?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was that supposed to be a play on Deebo's famous "What bike?" line from the movie "Friday"? 

This fuckin company smh lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> Jost and Che suck big time
> 
> It's also pathetic WWE had Kim K host WM


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all remember how hot Braun was in 2016-2017?!

Neither do I.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun been ordering cars to flip over?

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105258023633612800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105261259425906688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105261578075672576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105270636576878592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105273496693661696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105279704699875329


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Can't wait for Bliss' face turn.


I just can't picture her as a face. Every time I think of it I think of her Disney princess glitter bullshit she did in NXT lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

My brother who hasn't watched wrestling in years is watching today because Batista is back.










God that brings back good memories roud


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Car flip coming


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"LOL JK" :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can Braun even fit in that car? :lol

EDIT: Never mind LOL.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is so bad. Can Batista please come out?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Braun's in a feud with two nobodies from SNL for WM? lol wow they've really gave up on this guy, not that i care, glad he's outta the title picture.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The first thing they should've changed for this "new era" are these awful backstage interviewers. You have Jeremy Borash on hand yet send these monotone mongs out every week instead. It puts a damper on the interview before it even begins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can tell it's not a real car.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, my car!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn American made cars ain't what they used to be. Sad!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Definitely a test car.

I'm getting weezy just watching BRAUN destroy that beautiful fuggin' ride!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

To think Braun was the most over superstar on the Roster not that long ago. Now he's in a feud with some nerd from SNL.

Awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If that car hit a fly, it would be in shambles :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He wrecked that car way too easily


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can they please scrap everything else on the show and give 2 hrs of Batista please?...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Way to ruin a beautiful camaro FFS


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Really?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty much what American cars deserve (well only if it's GM).


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Strowman is so trash


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That car is coming aprt too easily lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Braun and the SNL geeks in a feud...Really?!? FFS.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Braun is a manchild


Great storyline


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally someone who can cut a damn promo. Only took nearly 2 hours.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks segment made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I learnt that Elias is from Pittsburgh lol.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Would have been funnier if his big ass tried to get in first and then snapped out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Braun is done as a top act.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> To think Braun was the most over superstar on the Roster not that long ago. Now he's in a feud with some nerd from SNL.
> 
> Awesome.


I think it's because Reigns is back. Time to shove him down everyone's throats again.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


> hell of alot better than watching the icconics,tamina,nia,mandy's of the world


I would rather watch Mandy than Alexa. In fact, I would rather watch all of them over Alexa because I know they aren't going to hog the damn division like Alexa did and would do if they moved her to SmackDown.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF was that Strowman segment fpalm

This show and this roster is horrendous.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias is such a fucking star.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> Way to ruin a beautiful camaro FFS


That wasn't a real running/driving Camaro :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I already had enough Elias last night at Fastlane. What with him having 3 segments.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why are they saying Wrestlemania is in New York when it’s actually in New Jersey? [emoji848]


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

One of the few things Vince deserved credit for in recent years was his booking of Strowman but he's turned him into a joke now too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AB shots :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

It hurt watching Braun destroy that Camaro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I've never seen a more repetitive and stale act as Elias' segments, i mean my god this dude does the same fucking segment every god damn week, just only changing the town he's insulting. This fucker had 3 segments on Fastlane doing this, can this guy fail a piss test or get fired or something? i despise him more than anyone else right now on the show. 

He's a shit wrestler, all roided up and can barely move inside the ring, gets cheap ass fucking heat, theres literally nothing about this guy thats good or entertaining.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol Elias :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> So Braun's in a feud with two nobodies from SNL for WM? lol wow they've really gave up on this guy, not that i care, glad he's outta the title picture.


And last year they had him team with that kid Nicholas. fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Himiko said:


> Why are they saying Wrestlemania is in New York when it’s actually in New Jersey? [emoji848]


That's your issue with this road to wrestlemania?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Why are they saying Wrestlemania is in New York when it’s actually in New Jersey? [emoji848]


Same reason they still call the Giants the New York Giants and the Jets the New York Jets.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please bring back the spotlight.










It's the Dave Batista show now.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

I knew he was going to bring up Antonio Brown lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kill them Elias :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Way Jose's hair looks so silly :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy cow, this RAW is a disaster.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is miserable


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Way Jose? I forgot he even got called up, also his hair is fucking ridiculous :beckylol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Way's hair....

I like it.

This party train makes me miss Adam Rose.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias looking fucking swole. :mark:

What a shame he's not holding the IC title.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Isn't that the USOs wife?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I've never seen a more repetitive and stale act as Elias' segments, i mean my god this dude does the same fucking segment every god damn week, just only changing the town he's insulting. This fucker had 3 segments on Fastlane doing this, can this guy fail a piss test or get fired or something? i despise him more than anyone else right now on the show.
> 
> He's a shit wrestler, all roided up and can barely move inside the ring, gets cheap ass fucking heat, theres literally nothing about this guy thats good or entertaining.


Omg thank you.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Jose: new year, new hair, new me, same burial


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Why does no way Jose still have a spot on the main roster?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy cow, this RAW is a disaster.


 This show has been all about the Batista return, everything else is filler.

If they retain a decent number that will be considered a win, the show from the sounds of it has been awful.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Please bring back the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would be the best because the weird pause in his music where the pyro used to be just isn't the same without the pyro lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jobber...Jose...Jobber...Jose...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harlem Heat was badass.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

WE ARE ON THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA FOLKS!!!!!

Dana Brook
Shelton Benjamin
No Way Jose

are on RAW


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Harlem Heatin in the WWE HOF!!!

SOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Hulk Hogan we coming for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

So he gets interrupted by some bad CAW and beats the hell out of him and the segment ends? What was the point of that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what happened with Mojo Rawley's new character? he had those short segments every week acting all crazy for a few weeks, did they just drop that? lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The first thing that comes to mind for Harlem Heat is the Hulk Hogan promo slip up. :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Its the OG brothers from 110th street!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For a show supposedly built around Batista, it sure has been mostly a bore.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Well deserved.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally, a REAL woman :mark


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harlem Heat. A team that was meant to be dragged to the ring with chains from their neck by Col. Parker.

It's crazy they turned out so good.

Well done!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The HOF exists to remind us when wrestling actually had STARS.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

HALL OF FAME...WE COMIN FOR YOU *****


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Hulk Hogan, we're coming for you ..."


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm so sick of Lacey Evans coming out here doing this same shit each week. God I just want to see someone attack her at this point lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Ok, Raw is bad tonight. There's no saving it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show has been horrendous


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Booker T two time hall of Famer. They’re making everyone two time hall of famers these days


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nia Jax is fat.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

They're killing Lacey with this shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And this Lacey Evans shit has gone on long enough ffs, shes come out and walked down and walked back for like a month straight now, its dumb as fuck. Either figure out what to do with her or send her back to NXT, jesus christ.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Time for Nia Snax.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nia and Tamina are definitely the two big chicks in the club who go around hating on every pretty chick in the building and starts a fight with one of them by the end of the night.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Lacey's theme sucks.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Damn this RAW is plain awful :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So we've gone from a shit Strowman segment to No Way Jose to Lacey Evans to Nia Trash and Tamina.

Raw in 2019 ladies and gentlemen, what a shitshow.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> So what happened with Mojo Rawley's new character? he had those short segments every week acting all crazy for a few weeks, did they just drop that? lol.


Probably couldn't come up with anything else to move the story forward. :laugh:


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Any idea where is EC3 these days?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> For a show supposedly built around Batista, it sure has been mostly a bore.


 Built is the wrong word, it's leading to the main event segment with Batista. To me built would be the opening segment and everything following it (backstage) leading to the main event segment.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

To think, Lacey was apparently considered for a title match at WM against Asuka? The woman hasn’t even had a single match on the main roster


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Time for Nia Snax.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista is really going to show up this show for how shit it really is.

Road to Wrestlemania?

Fucking hell. The worst era in WWE history. Even during the fucking mid 90s, it was never this fucking shit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Evans is paid just to walk a little a bit XD


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Any idea where is EC3 these days?


Obviously hanging out with EC1 and EC2.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> To think, Lacey was apparently considered for a title match at WM against Asuka? The woman hasn’t even had a single match on the main roster


I think the boat already sailed on that one. She'll be doing something else at Mania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did they even call up Lacey Evans? She has done NOTHING since getting called up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Any idea where is EC3 these days?




Hitting on Mandy Rose on the kickoff show last time I saw him


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Finally, a REAL woman :mark


I see you got some of that Nia and Tamina love goin on


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Batista is really going to show up this show for how shit it really is.
> 
> Road to Wrestlemania?
> 
> Fucking hell. The worst era in WWE history. Even during the fucking mid 90s, it was never this fucking shit.


 Batista looked a milion bucks last time, with how bad this shows been he's going to look like The fucking Rock.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Evans is paid just to walk a little a bit XD


Still more work than Brock Lesnar does.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

one of hhh's butt buddies


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I laughed at Lacey blocking Renee with her fan lol :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is why raw sucks so much compared to smackdown

raw has random matches and segments that dont advance anything and aren't building up to WM

raw been on for 2 hours and nothing worth of note has happened


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lacey Evans would get it, for sure. But her continuously walking out for no reason is mad annoying.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Batista is really going to show up this show for how shit it really is.
> 
> Road to Wrestlemania?
> 
> Fucking hell. The worst era in WWE history. Even during the fucking mid 90s, it was never this fucking shit.


I'd take Cena/Orton's endless feud over this shit. That's how bad this era is.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think the boat already sailed on that one. She'll be doing something else at Mania.




I doubt they’ll have her stroll down at Wrestlemania, the length of that ramp


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the point of Lacey is?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Built is the wrong word, it's leading to the main event segment with Batista. To me built would be the opening segment and everything following it (backstage) leading to the main event segment.


True. They haven't mentioned him much. I don't even think they really care about him, tbh. I doubt Triple H gives a fuck, either, actually. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao:sodone


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Batista looked a milion bucks last time, with how bad this shows been he's going to look like The fucking Rock.


It's crazy how little they care.

They'll put more effort into the "Raw AFTER Mania" than all the Raws leading up to the fucking event.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually like Nia & Tamina and i'm loving that they are getting to work with Beth Phoenix! I also like Natalya so i'm here for this feud.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't know how some of you watch this on a weekly basis. So many damn commericals.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Batista's swagger is underrated, his attire was always on point and made him look like a star.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Elias finally having enough of assholes interrupting him, Harlem Heat finally being HOF-bound, and Lacey being classy AF was a nice trifecta. :sk

And then of course my buzz had to be killed by Nia Fats and Jimmy Snuka's homely daughter appearing on the scene. :T



Mango13 said:


> I just can't picture her as a face. Every time I think of it I think of her Disney princess glitter bullshit she did in NXT lol


Elsa Bliss was adorably awesome, breh. :armfold

But I can see her working well as a smart-ass babyface. :sk Just hope they don't tone down her ring gear to compensate, because dem cheeks are 2 sweet and her thighs save lives.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The dress on nias tights would fit Sasha or bayle


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This popped in my recommended videos today. You know, I know that the Invasion was meh compared to what could have been, but even this is 10x better than whatever is happening now. What happened, lol?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tried to wait for Batista but I finally have tapped out I can’t watch anymore


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's another one of those part time stars, I suppose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Nattie. Ronda has gone off the rails.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

At this point everyone is waiting for Batista....

Kinda wish they did it to open so I could tune out..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

None of these women are even going to be in a match during Mania.

So why the fuck are they even here?

fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Batista should just show up via satellite and say "Ya know i was gonna come on raw tonight, but man i've been watching it and its been utter shit, this show doesn't deserve to have me on it".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Beth could kick Edge's ass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Beth looks really good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

King Gimp said:


>


This theme was such a downgrade from the Disturbed one.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Natalya’s gotten some work done. Look at those new lips


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Beth Phoenix is ripped


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

4 men going at it in the ring.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Beth Phoenix coming to crickets smh


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Strowman is being fucking wasted. Is he seriously feuding with the SNL guys?? Two horrible Mania feuds in a row.

I just want to see Batista this has been the worst Raw ive seen in a while so far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Beth looking good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Erik. said:


> None of these women are even going to be in a match during Mania.
> 
> So why the fuck are they even here?
> 
> fpalm


Battle royal says hello.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Phoenix looking straight JACKED


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Batista should just show up via satellite and say "Ya know i was gonna come on raw tonight, but man i've been watching it and its been utter shit, this show doesn't deserve to have me on it".


 And he'd be right :cudi

This company doesn't deserve Big Dave.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Believe it or not, Beth and Tamina actually had an OKAY match at Elimination Chamber 2012


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Beth is looking great though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Beth and Natalya almost look identical, fuck.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Beth be hitting them damn weights!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I still get excited when I see Beth. Hope she is in a match at Mania!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Beth has not lost a step"

*Trips after doing a chop*

...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beth just couldn’t stay away huh? I’m down. She’s awesome.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Crickets for Beth Phoenix 

Jesus these women’s matches have gotten so short the past few weeks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zrc said:


> Battle royal says hello.


Yeah, but who the fuck watches the pre-show? :lmao


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Himiko said:


> To think, Lacey was apparently considered for a title match at WM against Asuka? The woman hasn’t even had a single match on the main roster


Vince must love her


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Deserved crickets for Beth, one of the most overrated women from her era.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Suddenly I’m jealous of Fit Finlay.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, but who the fuck watches the pre-show? :lmao


Plenty of people.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Batista rolling up like a fucking star. :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

GOATISTA! That boy clean as fuck! :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Batista looking like straight MONEY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista not even main-eventing.

:lmao

WTF?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Bluetista


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Anything that would keep Beth from the commentary booth has my support.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those blue troll glasses are great :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

man wwe needs better signs backstage too many talent taking a wrong turn at catering and somehow making it to the ring
:tripstroll

Apollo Crews gonna show up at this rate


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn Batista has got that major star power. Big pop there too.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BIG DAVE IS HERE BOYZ


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If the Mania womens tag titles match ends up beng Nia and Tamina vs Sasha and Bayley vs Nattie and Beth...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Batista next :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Batista has a lot of security :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zrc said:


> Plenty of people.


What a bunch of fucking losers.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Tried to wait for Batista but I finally have tapped out I can’t watch anymore


This RAW makes absolutely no sense whatsoever :sodone


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Batista not even main-eventing.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> WTF?


Saving Dean turning on Roman for the main event.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Batista being there doesn't even feel special because of how bad this show is. You forget there's a live crowd because you can hear a pin drop.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Deserved crickets for Beth, one of the most overrated women from her era.


Hardly. Beth did great work in her time.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That triple threat women’s tag team match at Wrestlemania is not gonna be good


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista looking like a fucking BOSS!!!! Sasha who??!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BATISTA LOOKING LIKE A FUCKIN STAR WOOOOOOO


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Too many 3 way matches , now look like Divas of Dooms vs Samoa Sisters vs Boss and Hugs


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Man Aleister Black is a lucky man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This PC segments are cringe worthy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Roman vs Corbin main eventing? Makes me wonder if Dean will get involved or something. But probably not :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SWAGtista. :mark: :mark:

Give him a fucking spotlight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> If the Mania womens tag titles match ends up beng Nia and Tamina vs Sasha and Bayley vs Nattie and Beth...


Then that's another L for you. So I'm all for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Erik. said:


> What a bunch of fucking losers.


Why you calling ppl losers for watching the WM pre show?.. Calm down, bruh :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> If the Mania womens tag titles match ends up beng Nia and Tamina vs Sasha and Bayley vs Nattie and Beth...


They had the perfect chance last night to build to something with the IIconics and didn't do it. They called out Sasha and Bayley again last night on the pre show and then didn't have them confront them at all last night. Sadly I don't think Peyton and Billie will have a match at Mania


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Babtista wearing clothes 2 sizes too small


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Batista not even main-eventing.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> WTF?


Good, means i can turn this shit off early.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Everybody who complains about part timers all the time, fan girling out for Batista [emoji2370]


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, but who the fuck watches the pre-show? :lmao


This guy. :quite


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Jennifer Lopez??? ffs woman...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Batista looking like straight MONEY.


 Never appreciated it before because there was a lot of guys his size, these days is hella more noticeable.

He truly looks like a megastar with his size and cool clothes.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

LOL they're putting JLO over as an inspiration for women


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Batista next :mark: :mark: :mark:


Then what is the main event tonight? Big Dave should be the main event!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't care what anyone says-- Vega is a butterface


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Then what is the main event tonight? Big Dave should be the main event!


While I agree with you, having him on now means I can turn this shit RAW off that much earlier.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, even Hollywood Batista can't main event over Reigns on a shit episode of RAW. Well at least I can tune out after this segment.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Saving Dean turning on Roman for the main event.


When’s Batista coming on ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see Beth still has a permit to carry those guns. :yum: Honestly, she's aged really well and now I'm even more sold on the possibility of her having a comeback match.

If Nattie wasn't such a charisma vacuum, I'd even be down for them having a tag title reign.



Donnie said:


> Batista's swagger is underrated, his attire was always on point and made him look like a star.


That's the power of Big Dick Energy, fam. :trump

As a kid, I was really disappointed by his backstage spat with Booker years ago. But since growing up and realizing that it's best to have a 1-2 combo of self-confidence and not giving a damn about worrying what someone thinks about you, I've come to appreciate Big Dave's candor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Then what is the main event tonight? Big Dave should be the main event!


Roman, of course.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HERE. WE. GO. :mark :mark: :mark:

HHH in his cool grandpa gear, you know shit about to go down.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> Don't care what anyone says-- Vega is a butterface


You're insane...Zelina Vega is a perfect 10


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


>




FFS this is a real thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope Dave does better than HHH's awful Richard Fliehr promo. :tripsscust


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't believe they're positioning HHH as a face in this feud :lmao :lmao

Can't wait to hear this long boring monotone promo regarding characters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, but who the fuck watches the pre-show? :lmao


I do... only chance I can see my fave on a PPV... sort of :sadbecky


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Remember in 2005 when Triple H almost killed Flair for 10 minutes?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck yes.

Let's gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leather Jacket HHH

Vegeta:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The man!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dave still looks like a badass.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're insane...Zelina Vega is a perfect 10


She has a great physique but that's it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This company doesn't deserve Big Dave.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> Don't care what anyone says-- Vega is a butterface


She got a huge ass head


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I do... only chance I can see my fave on a PPV... sort of :sadbecky


Man, that's sad.

I feel for you


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always loved Batista's entrance theme.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No undershirt Dave! :applause


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Say whatever one will about Batista: guy always looks like a million bucks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Batista in the house!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it just me or did Batista lose that big time player, main event energy, when he slimmed down the first time?

I mean, great you're off the roids, but you're also less interesting now.

Priorities I guess.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm digging the new Suitista gimmick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Batista still has one of GOATs entrance themes :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Those glasses are dope, I could never pull them off though :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista's theme is legit top 10 of all time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fucking GOAT! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Man when you talk about a stacked Developmental Class that all debuted around the same time. Brock, Batista, Cena, Orton, Shelton just crazy


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a star, folks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So whee is WWE security that they allowed Batista to just step in with all his people?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

We don’t deserve Batista


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nose ring model?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow I wonder if those men in suits are there to get dived on like they do every fucking time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That feeble pathetic attempt at a HHH chant. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I gotta get me a pair of those glasses Batista is rocking


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nose Ring model :beckylol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Am i the only one that thinks Triple H looks ridiculous in those leather biker jackets?

He must think "I'm feuding with someone so i need to wear leather jackets to make me look mean"


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Hardly. Beth did great work in her time.


I'd hardly call her work great. In the ring she's an underwhelming powerhouse and on the mic she's as wooden as everyone claims Natalya is.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RIC PLAIR


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Triple H dusted off the ol leather jacket! Here we go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dave needs to lose the nose ring asap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who's Ric Flair?

I assume he means Richard Fleirh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Guardians of the independence scene :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Main event of WM right here


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Guardians of the Independent Scene? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guardians of the independent scene :HA


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn Batista is off tonight.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Guardians of the independent scene :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Guardians of the Independent Scene :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Guardians of the Indy Scene :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trips with the :buried

:lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

HHH is 49 and Batista is 50. STAHP.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does Batista have a water hose in his mouth? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Batista still wants the WWE title shot huh?

HHH vs Batista at Mania 

Batista wins and he gets the title shot?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hey, we could be looking at a future WWE superstar from Pittsburgh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man spittin all over that mic :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a very repetitive promo :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is terrible.
We'll do it my way!
No! My Way!
Give me what I want!
No you aren't getting what you want!


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

What the hell does he want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy fuck. Intensity.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This promo is going in fucking circles


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is this reminding me of the "you can't handle the truth!!!" scene? :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Audience doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Career v Career match at WM?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Batista is AWFUL on the mic, fuck, this is on par with Reigns' worst promos


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Hollywood acting by Big Dave.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dave Spitista


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista is a part timer and shows more passion and intensity in his promos than the full time guys :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did Batista forget his lines? He keeps repeating the same thing over and over again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m just hopping on here to say wtf is Big Dave drunk or something and this is all the build we will get? Fuck this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

This sounds so gay :sodone


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Batista always sucked on the mic


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Batista should've said that he wanted a night with Stephanie. He already beat Triple H 3 times.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Would someone please give Batista what he wants?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No holds barred :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat GOTG jab tho. :mj4

I see Haitch is still salty about Hemsworth being infinitely more suitable as Thor. bama4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Batista is a part timer and shows more passion and intensity in his promos than the full time guys :lmao


His promos was lame, stop overrating these old timers.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Batista fucking wins at WrestleMania!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many times did Batista say "give me what I want!" :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

why is that nose ring so blue?


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

HHH saved that segment Batista was terrible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“We’re doing this on MY TERMS” has to be the most overused bad guy cliches ever


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

The Capo said:


> What the hell does he want?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The D


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Career vs Career? Or Double retirement match?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> His promos was lame, stop overrating these old timers.


His promos was.

:lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

They could have stole the show, but oh man did Batista bungle that with needless repetition


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GIVE HIM WHAT HE WANTS...DAMNIT!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn near every Trips mania match is no DQ of some sort


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105289322645897217


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully this means we won't have to witness either of these two parttimers until WM


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Saw Batista, I'm out.

HHH being the face in this is going to hurt the feud, the material this week was meh. Hopefully picks up the next few weeks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least it's NHB. I thought it was gonna just be straight up singles match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Someone’s gonna slip on all of Batista’s spit all over the ramp


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Awful promo from Batista but I'm glad it's a no holds barred match, a normal singles match between these two would've sucked.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Kurt talks about his future again, oh yay


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Batista always sucked on the mic


That's not true. His heel promos against Cena before he left the first time were gold.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well the best part of Raw just ended.

I too am also out.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Batista came back so Triple H’s ego can win like it did at WM 31 over Sting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agus (Nov 21, 2016)

That was stupid ??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Triple H: Dave you don't deserve shiet!
Batista: Give me what I want!
Triple H: OK, Dave you want a match at Mania with me?
Batista: Give me what I want!
Triple H: OK...OK...you were always the better man and I respect you Dave...
Batista: Give me what I want!
Triple H:.....
Batista: Give me what I want!
Triple H: Would you like to bang Stephanie and film it with me being a cuck?!
Batista: Give me what I want!
Triple H: You're my God Dave and I'm your slave.
Batista: Give me what I want!
Triple H: Dooooood wtf?!?!
Batista: Give me what I want!!!!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This year's WM card is shaping up to be stacked, but the build sure has been shitty.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns vs Corbin is main eventing :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol :lmao you guys are cracking me up on here. Between that and the ridiculousness that is sports entertainment.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Batista is 50 years old with a blue hoop nose ring :beckylol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Welp, Obadiah Stane vs. Drax the Destroyer is official.

:lmao at Big Dave getting so hyped that he started drenching the mic in spit, though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well damn, I'm surprised at how bad that segment was. Was that the best they could do? Jesus.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dave's delivery was fine, the content was not. That's on McMahon and his all star writing team


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Shane v Taker at WM was a disgrace


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Damn near every Trips mania match is no DQ of some sort


And the one that NEEDED IT the most (Orton/Triple H at WM25) ended up being a fucking regular singles match.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

That was pretty bad. There was some good lines in there but Dave overdid it big time. He was probably nervous. I'm not sure this match-up is good with Batista as the heel and HHH as the face and the storyline isn't as deep as it could've been if it were the other way around.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Great heel promo by Batista. Seeing people's reaction on this thread it clearly worked.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Batista/HHH segment was terrible. Both guys sucked and the match as a whole feels incredibly pointless.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: No. 
Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: No. 
Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: No. 
Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: No. 
Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: No. 
Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: No. 
Batista: GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!
Triple H: Ugh, okay fine.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Damn near every Trips mania match is no DQ of some sort


Crazy to think what Bret said was true. He always needs a stipulation in his matches. Also that needs to be paired with a big star.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Solf said:


> Reigns vs Corbin is main eventing :lol


Surely there's going to be a post match segment to set up Roman's WM program. If it's Dean then it makes sense for this match to main event. Wouldn't put it past Vince to simply think this match alone should close the show because Roman is in it though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105283728534728704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105286076728455168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105289760644444160
*All 3 posts are like....*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That segment wasn't quite what I would've hoped, but it was by far the best so far.

Anyway, I'm out, too. :kliq


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Missed opportunity.

Should have been GOATista vs HHH in a Inferno Hell in a Cell where the cage is on fire for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (with Eric Bischoff making his return bringing the belt back because the others suck). 

Only way you can book this match of the century. :vince$


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> Batista is 50 years old with a blue hoop nose ring :beckylol


He looks like an ass


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Batista is a part timer and shows more passion and intensity in his promos than the full time guys :lmao


How is that even amusing?

That segment tonight ended up sucking anyway :ciampa


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Either Angle vs Cena or Joe vs Cena at Mania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This guys needs to retire from in-ring action!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> GIVE HIM WHAT HE WANTS...DAMNIT!


Relevant:










I reckon they did this to make Dave come off as an out-of-touch spoiled Hollywood brat, but I unironically enjoyed how pissy he got. :lmao Really hope he beats Haitch not only because I've always preferred him in comparison, but also because it'd be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Angle...yawn. Time for a break.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

I love Angle, but it's time for him to hang it up


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

This RAW is a torture to watch , I'm legit about to tap out
Apollo fucking Crews :heston


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor Kurt, he came back 6 Years Too Late


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Kurt Angle true legend.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That Batista/HHH segment was terrible. Both guys sucked and the match as a whole feels incredibly pointless.


Batista can play both heel and face, but HHH is an awful babyface with the exception of being comedic relief to HBK. That aside, Batista has kayfabe historically owned HHH, him wanting revenge makes no sense, it would have been better off if this story was reversed with HHH as the heel


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Game said:


> That was pretty bad. There was some good lines in there but Dave overdid it big time. He was probably nervous. I'm not sure this match-up is good with Batista as the heel and HHH as the face and the storyline isn't as deep as it could've been if it were the other way around.


Not saying that nervousness can't happen at any time, but the fact that he is a legit actor now should have hidden the bad in that segment.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Time for Daniel Puder to seek his revenge.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett at WM.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Angle vs Cena


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Farewell Mania


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man Apollo better not have to job here bruh...ffs put the man over Kurt!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“No matter where I’ve gone, I’ve always considered Pittsburgh my hometown”

Uhhhhhh.... that’s probably because it is your hometown Kurt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder who Kurt will face at Mania?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kurt you should have been retired.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Retirement is almost never permanent in wrestling, but Angle's going this quietly into the night likely not even having a ending storyline? An absolute machine in the ring the first few years of the 00s.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Dave's delivery was fine, the content was not. That's on McMahon and his all star writing team


It literally sounded like he forgot what he was supposed to say so he started repeating himself over and over though...


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

WTF is up with this show, angle gets Apollo of all people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Time for Daniel Puder to seek his revenge.


Or Chris Sabin for calling him Pig Pen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Be interesting if it's John Cena, who Kurt faces at Mania.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder who Kurt will face at Mania?


Cena?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Kurt should have returned at least 5 years before he did.

Also, guess I'm sticking around for this.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I blame the writers. Batista seemed out of his element because he probably knows him wanting "revenge" for a guy he beat 3 times in a row and never lost to makes no fucking sense. They gave him shitty lines to say.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Angle vs Cena at Mania


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder who Kurt will face at Mania?




Cena, styles, Benjamin, Roode, who knows? Just someone he has history with


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I blame the writers. Batista seemed out of his element because he probably knows him wanting "revenge" for a guy he beat 3 times in a row and never lost to makes no fucking sense. They gave him shitty lines to say.


They ruined it with artificial intensity-- repeated lines and forced yelling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Unsurprising to hear, but I've nevertheless enjoyed seeing Kurt back home in the 'E, particularly his match alongside The Shield. Hopefully his retirement match at 'Mania gets the due diligence it deserves.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I blame the writers. Batista seemed out of his element because he probably knows him wanting "revenge" for a guy he beat 3 times in a row and never lost to makes no fucking sense. They gave him shitty lines to say.


Exactly why him wanting to bang Stephanie would've made more sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kurt vs Jarrett at WM please


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How is that even amusing?
> 
> That segment tonight ended up sucking anyway :ciampa


Because it highlights just how set in their ways the rest of the roster is. Just how shit the rest of the roster is at cutting promos, how formulaic the promos are.

The segment did suck, but I put that down to the writers being absolutely dogshit at their job.

HHH is always a shit promo, but you can't fault the guys intensity. Batista, the same.

Then again, they were brought up in a company that WAS intense.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

p862011 said:


> man wwe needs better signs backstage too many talent taking a wrong turn at catering and somehow making it to the ring
> :tripstroll
> 
> *Apollo Crews gonna show up at this rate*


called it>


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I blame the writers. Batista seemed out of his element because he probably knows him wanting "revenge" for a guy he beat 3 times in a row and never lost to makes no fucking sense. They gave him shitty lines to say.



Though I thought his delivery was terrible I can't argue this point.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not saying that nervousness can't happen at any time, but the fact that he is a legit actor now should have hidden the bad in that segment.


I think if anything, the opposite is true. It's been a while since he was in WWE. He isn't used to acting in front of a live crowd with that sort've pressure. It's a whole different thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kurt final match will likely be pre show :heston


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Angle vs Cena at Mania


I think we're getting Joe vs Cena.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is anyone at all excited for Wrestlemania? I refuse to believe there is a single person in this world eagerly anticipating this event.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder who Kurt will face at Mania?


Has to be Cena.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The word shoot wrestler was just used...


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett at WM.


Winner gets Karen?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Apollo, try to make the jump a little bit more subtle.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Crews jumping a bit too much on those germans...


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Great heel promo by Batista. Seeing people's reaction on this thread it clearly worked.


At least it wasnt generic and it mark on us fans and casuals on how many give me what i want lines he fired out there.. Its like drax being a sports entertainer..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ichigo87 said:


> The D


Kinda thought that. Batista sounded like a wounded ex.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuggggggg that shiet bruh!

Why make Apollo job there?!

Why not Slater or Ziggler... two guys that don't need a win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Apollo a geek. Gets beat, gets up, hugs, leaves.

If you lose on TV, you should beat that guy's ass. Character shit is weak in WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Game said:


> I think if anything, the opposite is true. It's been a while since he was in WWE. He isn't used to acting in front of a live crowd with that sort've pressure. It's a whole different thing.


This is a key point.

The Rock was absolutely garbage with his promos when he came back to feud with Cena AND Punk.

Both exposed him in front of a live audience.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

:: Vince accidentally swapped Crews and Benjamin's spots on the card tonight ::


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is either gonna be a long match or something is going down....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn’t take long for Roman to get back to hogging the main event


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So I wonder is that shield farewell the last we will see of Dean on television? If so I'm cool with that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Dean turns on Roman to close the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns, next...looking forward to it :mark

I am still expecting Ambrose to go heel here.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Angle/Cena at WrestleMania? I love Kurt and he'll forever be one of my absolute faves.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuggggggg that shiet bruh!

Why make Apollo job there?!

Why not Slater or Ziggler... two guys that don't need a win.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so fuckin sick of Roman Reigns already. And can we stop talking about the cancer please? Michael Cole brings it up every 10 minutes.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> This is a key point.
> 
> The Rock was absolutely garbage with his promos when he came back to feud with Cena AND Punk.
> 
> Both exposed him in front of a live audience.


Rock was okay, but Punk exposed the gimmicky nature of Rock's promos (i.e. over reliance on catch phrases)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll give Ronda a little credit. Her promo was better than Medium-sized Dave's. *GIVE ME WHAT I WANT* ad nauseam does not make a great promo. :bryanlol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns straight back in the main event. :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh..theres still 35 min left. Wtf.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> I'll give Ronda a little credit. Her promo was better than Medium-sized Dave's. *GIVE ME WHAT I WANT* ad nauseam does not make a great promo. :bryanlol


They were both weak but Ronda's delivery is just pitiful. She takes the cake.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Modern WWE makes The Godfather Part 3 seem like a good movie.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns, next...looking forward to it :mark
> 
> I am still expecting Ambrose to go heel here.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

It was so freaking bad , the best part was the Ronda / Brooke segment and that's saying alot :sodone :heston

I'm outta here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Dean turns on Roman to close the show.


To me, should be the other way around. Who would be shocked by them doing the Big Show face/heel/face/heel crap with Dean?

And if he is actually leaving, it's better to build the best heel in a while in Roman destroying Ambrose on the way out at WM, then focus on Seth at SS.

But this is WWE, so Dean will be a heel again and lose clean anyways at WM. Vintage :cole


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Late to reacting, but that Batista/HHH exchange was like 2 muscled, bairtone infants complete with Batista's drooling. "Gimme what I want!" We gonna have I want it That Way as the song for the Mania promo package?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I fucking hate Michael Cole.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

>


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Even Cole hates saying "big dog"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He doesn't look bigger lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ronda Rousey and Dana Brooke stole the show tonight.
Imagine saying that a couple years ago?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Game said:


> I think if anything, the opposite is true. It's been a while since he was in WWE. He isn't used to acting in front of a live crowd with that sort've pressure. It's a whole different thing.





Erik. said:


> This is a key point.
> 
> The Rock was absolutely garbage with his promos when he came back to feud with Cena AND Punk.
> 
> Both exposed him in front of a live audience.


But he's an actor! Just act!! lol

But naw, I guess you guys are right. Live audiences are a different beast.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait this is the main event? So no Becky tonight? Well shit, wasted my time lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Modern WWE makes The Godfather Part 3 seem like a good movie.


To be fair if the first two weren't so great, I don't think part 3 would be so hated. With that being said the incest shit was beyond disgusting.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Big match Corbin coming out last, as he should.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Every week... the boos increase just a fraction. Barely noticeable... but there. And growing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well Drew vs Roman at WM.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I go to warm up a burger and come back to see Drew beating the shit out of Roman :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Drew needs this win more than Reigns does.

Do the right thing Vince.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> Every week... the boos increase just a fraction. Barely noticeable... but there. And growing.


Once they rocket him back to the main event scene-- with zero build or intrigue behind it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Drew vs Roman at Mania


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Silence.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is Corbin gonna waltz out and expect an easy win now? :lol We still have half an hour of the show left.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> Ronda Rousey and Dana Brooke stole the show tonight.
> Imagine saying that a couple years ago?


That segment was dogshit as well.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There's a spot that would've looked better with blood.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Big match Corbin coming out last, as he should.


Or not coming out at all... :crying:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew and Roman at Mania.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One more Shield reunion incoming boys!!!!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RIP Drew. Hes gonna be the first victim of Roman.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Roman overcomes and beats Corbin anyway? Gay Im out.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

D-Lo Brown could have been FOTC in this era.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So does Dean and Seth not care?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Have they done the Women's Revolution (trademark) segment yet? That's probably closing.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Modern WWE makes The Godfather Part 3 seem like a good movie.


TBH, I still haven't seen Godfather Part 3 lol. I only saw the first two and I have all of them on Blu Ray.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> D-Lo Brown could have been FOTC in this era.


When you've got swag like this though, can you blame him?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol this show is awful


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look at Seth being the good bro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> D-Lo Brown could have been FOTC in this era.


right on


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> There's a spot that would've looked better with blood.


Felt the same way about the Shane/Miz turn last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is going on with this? Fuckery is definitely coming. Ugh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They're really going to use his cancer as a storyline aren't they? fpalm


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crowd couldn’t give two fucks. Dead silent in the arena


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

What the hell is the point of this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Vince is gonna ride the wave of goodwill for Roman for as long as possible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So this match isn't happening now? What will they fill the time with? This is so confusing :lol

Also way to make it look like Dean doesn't care...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> When you've got swag like this though, can you blame him?


His theme song was the shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If he comes back and beats Corbin anyway Im gonna stab myself in the nuts.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’ve incorporated the symbol for cancer into his logo  is cancer his official gimmick now?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Writing him off with a head injury until WM. That feeling when WWE cant book someone they just let him rest. HAhaa...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go again with the overbooked underdog nonsense.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS

I JUST

WHAT


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow that was garbage. Roman stuck in a feud with boring McIntyre..... fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> His theme song was the shit.


The whole D'Lo Brown character was the shit.

Being introduced from a different European country when he was European Champion :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena or Taker to close the show.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Can one be brutal...and a coward?


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm miles behind everyone because I watch it a couple hours after it starts so I can fast forward through most of it. On a serious point, is Ronda Rousey mentally handicapped? The pacing and delivery on her promos is bordering on the retarded.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Himiko said:


> They’ve incorporated the symbol for cancer into his logo [emoji2357] is cancer his official gimmick now?


Oh come on. Dude legit beat leukemia. Some things are bigger than the business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just can't go a segment without fuckery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman did hit his head pretty hard on the floor


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> His theme song was the shit.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :mark: :mark:


D'Lo Browns chest protector was more over than 3/4s of this roster :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> WTF is going on with this? Fuckery is definitely coming. Ugh.


Not sayign this is intentional, but if we are going to get weekly storylines where Reigns gets weak as a kitten from surprise attacks and everybody comes out concerned acting like it somehow affects the cancer's return or that Reigns now defaults on no energy only for him to tough it out and win inspirational matches, that'd be new levels of fuckery.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have no interest in a Reigns vs McIntyre feud for Mania.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Damn Shazam have to fight "Us" , Dumbo, Pet Sematary, HellBoy not easy


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Oh come on. Dude legit beat leukemia. Some things are bigger than the business.


That maybe true, but we don't have to hear about it every couple mins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When this company in one segment calls all of this fake with Ronda, then the next try to have us believe that beatdown, kinda hard to do. 

When it's supposed to be a simulated fight, these days we got weak ass shits flipping all over the ring, even dick flips.

Sports Entertainment is dead.

Bring back WRESTLING! Bring back the days when a closed fist is a finisher behind the refs back, not a segment filler.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It should have been Ambrose vs Reigns. I have no interest in seeing McIntyre lose clean at Mania. There is no way he beats Roman in his first WM match after cancer.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was literally about to suggest that Dean fight Drew or Corbin :lol 

YAYYYYYYYY Dean in the main event of Raw!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> I have no interest in McIntyre


Fixed it for you


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Welp Dean's eating another pin.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Smackdown will blow RAW out of the water this week (as usual)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So they're doing a 'Roman isn't quite ready to be wrestling again even though we've cleared him to' storyline?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lame shit.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

HHH v Dean should have main evented WM a few years ago.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Good thing Dean Ambrose asked for this match... as they seemingly didn't have anything else planned for the rest of the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean about to get the JOB done


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seriously looked like HHH was going to deck Dean from behind for a sec.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now Corbin will ambush Ambrose.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a shame Drew lacks charisma and character work because he sure looks like a million bucks, can work, and is a great athlete for his size


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What a shitty Main Event.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Falls Count Everywhere" announcement gets the biggest pop of the night :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Soul_Body said:


> That maybe true, but we don't have to hear about it every couple mins.


Well excuse him but that’s a pretty big life changing moment. Leave the guy alone. He can’t control what the announcers say.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Now Corbin will ambush Ambrose.


Yep Shield reunion next week for the final time twice in a row.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Fixed it for you


Works for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. So, I guess the Ambrose heel turn is out of the question now.

Although, it is WWE, so who the fuck knows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SavoySuit said:


> Good thing Dean Ambrose asked for this match... as they seemingly didn't have anything else planned for the rest of the show.


lol

Imagine that they had a main event planned but told the competitors, 'you're canceled, we got something better'.

This company.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> It's a shame Drew lacks charisma and character work because he sure looks like a million bucks, can work, and is a great athlete for his size


lol @ Dean lacking charisma. Horrible character development, hence why he's leaving...but his charisma is not an issue at all despite that.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> D'Lo Browns chest protector was more over than 3/4s of this roster :lol


Moppy was more over than this roster.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose got a way bigger pop than Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Considering I was worried yesterday that Dean wouldn't even be on TV today, this has surpassed my expectations! Even if he loses, which wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105298074648207360


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Renee looks like a poor man’s Cindy Lauper circa 1982.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do I have a feeling the shield are coming back again after this night LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drew should of hit Renee with a Claymore before the start of the match so we didn't have to suffer through her commentary for the last 15 minutes of the night.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> lol @ Dean lacking charisma. Horrible character development, hence why he's leaving...but his charisma is not an issue, at all despite that.


Dean is the best overall talent of the Shield. WWE did him a major disservice with almost consistently shitty booking and a totally botched heel turn in October.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean better be leaving.

If he re-signed, he's going to be the babyface jobber to the heels that need to be pushed in order to lose to Seth and Roman.

And they took the cool siren away from his theme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Drew McIntyre could be a really good Top heel if they handled it right


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Drew gives me some post-Corporation Triple H 1999 vibes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"LEGIT BOTCH" sign

:lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

SavoySuit said:


> Good thing Dean Ambrose asked for this match... as they seemingly didn't have anything else planned for the rest of the show.


Well they _did_ but Drew ruined that.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Matches like this make me question why I watch this product


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> HHH v Dean should have main evented WM a few years ago.


Their roadblock match was amazing


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Oh come on. Dude legit beat leukemia. Some things are bigger than the business.




Yeah and they’re milking it for all it’s worth to make money and get Roman over


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> lol @ Dean lacking charisma. Horrible character development, hence why he's leaving...but his charisma is not an issue at all despite that.


Drew. Not Dean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :mark: :mark:


You talk about someone vastly underrated in the ring and charisma.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest is Dean is really leaving as they say I'm actually surprised they're letting him still have a main event segment weeks before he quits lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Why do I have a feeling the shield are coming back again after this night LOL


It's like Cher's farewell tour.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean better be leaving.
> 
> If he re-signed, he's going to be the babyface jobber to the heels that need to be pushed in order to lose to Seth and Roman.
> 
> And they took the cool siren away from his theme.


If he re-signed then I'll lose all respect for him. He could make a name for himself in AEW. In WWE he'll always be a 3rd wheel for 2 charisma vacuums.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL when Dean bites people in his matches :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Yeah and they’re milking it for all it’s worth to make money and get Roman over


All I’m saying is some things are bigger than business. Not Roman’s fault the company went with that angle.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't get the whole 'Dean going heel again' thing, what would be the point in that? He's leaving in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean about to die for Roman tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's almost 10% or less but if Dean Ambrose wins tonight and he truly is not re-signing then I'm in shock and awe as to why they would still do that for him


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean better be leaving.
> 
> If he re-signed, he's going to be the babyface jobber to the heels that need to be pushed in order to lose to Seth and Roman.
> 
> And they took the cool siren away from his theme.


Dean and Usos twins need to leave for 2 year and comeback , its will be better for everybody characters


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest is Dean is really leaving as they say I'm actually surprised they're letting him still have a main event segment weeks before he quits lol


WWE obviously like Ambrose and don't want him to leave. They also need someone to take the pin.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Do you think they kill off Dean tonight? :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This is going to be a mini-redemption arc for Ambrose (reuniting with the Shield, etc.) before he leaves.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just like the WWE to go to a commercial break so we miss all the actual good shit :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope this doesn't go into Drew "injuring" Dean to get rid of him for good...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest is Dean is really leaving as they say I'm actually surprised they're letting him still have a main event segment weeks before he quits lol


This segment is less about Dean and more about making Drew into someone that can beat Roman.

They picked Dean, not Seth to get wrecked tonight. Dean is popular so can keep people watching, but it's about Drew kicking Dean's ass. Dean is jobbing here.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Everyone who isn't heartless is glad he is ok, but the reality is, he still has flaws in his act. Also, the heel lineup on RAW is pretty bad going into Mania. Reigns has only ever had two big matchups, Brock (which is done to death) and DB (I suppose could be done if they move Roman to Smackdown when it starts on Fox).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Drew has the charisma of a lawn gnome.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Gotta say I haven't been annoying this "road to wrestlemania".

When was the last one people unanimously enjoyed...


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Man drew looks like a million bucks


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose is out there for one reason. Seth and Roman ain't getting pinned in the build to WM.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Total Package said:


> All I’m saying is some things are bigger than business. Not Roman’s fault the company went with that angle.




I never said it was Roman’s fault. I said “they’ve incorporated the cancer symbol in Roman’s logo”. My issue is with the shamelessness of this company


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Gotta say I haven't been annoying this "road to wrestlemania".
> 
> When was the last one people unanimously enjoyed...


WM30 was the last time I felt engaged to a Wrestlemania build. 

5 fucking years ago.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Drew has the charisma of a lawn gnome.


He's like one of the members of KroniK.

Once again, yet another example of 90s mid carders that would be main eventing in this weak ass era.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Dean wrestles like a 12 year old kid playing with his friends.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> Man drew looks like a million bucks


His hair is getting thin in the front. It wouldn't be noticeable if he cut it short but he won't be able to rock long hair much longer without some treatment imo.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Drew has the charisma of a lawn gnome.




Some lawn gnomes are very charismatic [emoji1672]


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Renee is fucking useless.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Writing off Ambrose and we get Drew/Reigns at Mania. Eh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no DQ and Seth doesn't come out to help LOL :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

McIntyre with the pencil stab....

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Drew. Not Dean


That makes a lot more sense. Drew is boring as fuck with zero charisma. I'm a bit buzzed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> Man drew looks like a million bucks


So did this guy:










Doesn't mean he's not a jobber.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why don't the Shield just jump him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I take it back. WWE doesn't have anything planned for Dean for Mania, they're probably gonna write him out here


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Renee is fucking useless.


I like Renee, but she shouldn't be on commentary. WWE did it for the PC optics.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> McIntyre with the pencil stab....
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahaha!




Renee’s reaction almost gave me a heart attack


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole, you forgetting about Brock?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Erik. said:


> WM30 was the last time I felt engaged to a Wrestlemania build.
> 
> 5 fucking years ago.


Meant to put 'enjoying' instead of 'annoying'.

Shows what I'm thinking, lol. Anyway, same. The Brock and Taker build was meh to me, but the Triple H, Batista, Bryan and Orton stuff was fire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Writing off Ambrose and we get Drew/Reigns at Mania. Eh.


Yup. Pretty smart this is the way I'm sure he's getting written off. And that's Dean Ambrose signing off-!! It was good while it lasted Dean :clap see you in AEW buddy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Drew has such a great look. Shame he sucks at absolutely everything else. 

Hopefully Dean is wrote off from here on out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn that was pretty dope ....Drew still sucks tho


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad to see Dean is still leaving. Can't wait for Jon Moxley in AEW.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That was considered being "trapped"? lol.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Drew has a fantastic look and has shown a great deal of potential. He's been in creative limbo since him and Ziggler split.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you, Drew.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Dean Drew match was pretty great


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yay, Dean loses to boring Drew


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Called it the minute the bell rang. Ambrose is leaving.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Building Drew up again just to feed to Roman at Mania


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew needed that win/moment way more so i'm glad he's standing tall.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

You'd think Renee would check on her husband after such a BRUTAL ending, but WWE doesn't :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Soooo is the show over or...


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> WM30 was the last time I felt engaged to a Wrestlemania build.
> 
> 5 fucking years ago.


WM28 for me. The Card for WM30 was terrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Writing Dean off. Fuck yes.

Thank you Adam Bomb, or Wrath, or whatever you call yourself now Bryan Clark, I mean Drew.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How the fuck do you manage to run over when you haev about 30 minutes to spare?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> Called it the minute the bell rang. Ambrose is leaving.


Yep this definitely looks like the farewell of Dean and his write-off it was good while it lasted


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Genuinely glad The Shield didn't come out to save him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105301994674089985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105302257359351809


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Solf said:


> You'd think Renee would check on her husband after such a BRUTAL ending, but WWE doesn't :lol


They should of made Drew force Renee to look at him when he was knocked out. Missed opportunity for some great heel heat.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Roman vs Ambrose would've been the first time I'd be interested in either party's storyline in years given the circumstances but Vince doesn't want to give Ambrose a high profile match at WM to send him off.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

R-Truth talking to Little Jimmy was more entertaining than current WWE.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no, kids will start stabbing each other with pencils tomorrow. Think of the children. Damn you WWE, damn you to hell :cuss:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Writing Dean off. Fuck yes.
> 
> Thank you Adam Bomb, or Wrath, or whatever you call yourself now Bryan Clark, I mean Drew.


I do not believe that this is Drew McIntyre


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

WWE had Ambrose turn heel in dramatic fashion (the night of Roman's cancer announcement) in order to have him engage in an uninspired, repeat feud with Rollins- fuck it up royally, then have him turn again and continue to lose week after week. Astounding stuff. Thank God he got his world championship run in 2016.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Building Drew up again just to feed to Roman at Mania


The big dawg is back and its feeding time! 

:reigns


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The only time Renee isn't complete shit on commentary is when she's genuinely concerned for Dean's safety after a dangerous spot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> R-Truth talking to Little Jimmy was more entertaining than current WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The only reason McIntyre is being built up is so that he can be a formidable opponent for Roman to run through at Mania. So sad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK... stay with me here... Russo booking tiiiiime!

What if this beat down and the repercussions of it causes Ambrose to return a few months down the line as Jon Moxley?

Or nah, he gone!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seriously, nothing makes sense.

Imagine the conversation at home "well honey, sorry for watching you getting pummeled to near-death and not being the least shocked, angry or scared, but business is business !"

What's the point of acknowledging a relationship on TV if it ends up like this :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

In what other instance does that handrailing exist? Pretty sure that that isn’t and won’t be a part of a WWE stage setup


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> R-Truth talking to Little Jimmy was more entertaining than current WWE.


And R-Truth is still more entertaining than most of the Raw roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I do not believe that this is Drew McIntyre


no way.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown is tomorrow and it's already better than tonight's show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> WM28 for me. The Card for WM30 was terrible.


The card itself WAS terrible.

But I enjoyed the Bryan build alot, all the way from Summerslam.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sorry, but overall another notably bad Raw albeit not as abysmal as last week


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm sorry, but overall another notably bad Raw albeit not as abysmal as last week


You're telling me RAW has been WORSE than this? How do some of you sit through this every single week lol. I won't be tuning in again anytime soon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105302878917353472




He should've stayed down.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So that was the end of Dean on WWE tv?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean really is a true professional for letting them geek him out like this. There is no way I don't demand to be taken off television by now.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Wrong thread.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The3 said:


> So that was the end of Dean on WWE tv?


Hopefully. No more of this silly shit.









Moxley rises!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dean is pure class. Going out on his back, getting blasted in the hardest spot in a long time on TV.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Dean is pure class. *Going out on his back*, getting blasted in the hardest spot in a long time on TV.


Just like Lita!

Sorry I'll see myself out.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

How in the hell do people watch RAW every week? It's the TV form of being waterboarded.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

At one point Renee did look like she wanted to run up there to the table to check on Ambrose or whatever.

RAW was just "okay" for me. A couple of good things and some bad things on the show.

I'll just say this.. I hate that Strowmans spot at WrestleMania will end up being him being unhappy with a guy from SNL. What a waste of using Strowman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hopefully. No more of this silly shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, he can rest up and the next time we see him is hopefully at Double or Nothing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dean was in the main event of Raw in a 50/50 match 1v1 against the top heel of the next year.

It's been a work all along, told you guys repeatedly and pointed out the evidence (and my thread was moved for some reason). 

They're doing a great job with Dean's storyline right now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Paul Heyman segment

- Braun Strowman destroying expensive vehicle

- Dean Ambrose vs Drew McIntyre Falls Count Anywhere match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Yep, he can rest up and the next time we see him is hopefully at Double or Nothing.


& lose to Cody in the main event ? unkout


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> How in the hell do people watch RAW every week? It's the TV form of being waterboarded.


I had it turned on for the last 45 minutes, but I got distracted by the internet within 5 minutes and then I look up because I heard Renee get scared and the show ended.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Dean is staying. There's no way they would be so open about him leaving.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Anyone knows who Angle may be facing for his farewell match at Mania? Could it be Joe or Cena? 

What about Roman and Dean? This whole Drew thing seems boring as fuck. The guy gets no reaction and is bland and boring. 

The only remotely exciting story going into Mania, and segment from Raw was Batista, and even that is terrible because it involves Ego-bigger-than-his-nose HHH. 

Anyone else sick of the men's roster on Raw, especially the Shield and Drew fckintyre? I like Roman but this whole story seems to bring him down. Unless they're going to go with Roman vs a heel Ambrose or something.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how nobody can agree about Dean now :lol

I have no idea what they'll do with him now, if that was them writing him out or not. Guess next week's Raw will answer that question.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd take the Lex Express over this era of WWE. At least Luger had a great finisher and stage presence which is more than you can say about Roman, Seth or Drew.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Seth sucks on the mic. I muted his promo tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> Seth sucks on the mic. I muted his promo tonight.


He's awful. He sounds like a Gamestop clerk trying to sound tough.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Shelton came out of no where. Thought he was long gone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Twilight Sky said:


> Shelton came out of no where. Thought he was long gone.


I don't remember the last time I saw him on Smackdown. I wonder if he is a Paul Heyman guy now?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't remember the last time I saw him on Smackdown. I wonder if he is a Paul Heyman guy now?


Remember when the Shield was running interference for CM Punk on the back end of his title reign and their was a storyline as to whether Paul Heyman was paying them? No one watching RAW cares why a random jobber jumped Seth and then lost to him in a match. It was just to give Seth someone he could beat and of course, as RAW is such a long show, fill time. Blah.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I was convinced that whole match that he was booked to beat him. Maybe it's been so long since I last saw him and forgot his moveset, but it looked like he added new moves to his set.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Main things I remembered from this week's RAW were Batista looking like a James Bond villain during his promo with Triple H. I felt the promo got reptitive too much with Batista constantly yelling "Give me what I want!" But loved Triple H's line about Batista's guardians of the interspace or whatever he said. 

I really dont like Ronda Rousey being a heel now because I been rooting for her to succeed. But hey, the fans are probably jealous of her succeess so they turned on her. I'm fine with her crapping on the crowd now and her promo before destroying Dana Brooke was effective. Wasn't Shelton Benjamin a member of the Smackdown roster? Remember when there used to be logic in a WWE show? Whats wrong with saying RAW acquired Benjamin after they lost Matt Hardy and Kevin Owens to Smackdown? Too much for the 9 year olds in the audience to absorb? Lashley had to wait until his random Fastlane tag team match to finally get his IC Title rematch. And he won with the help of Lio Rush. Fine with me. Congrats on Harlem Heat on getting into the HoF. Is Beth Phoenix making a one-time comeback to help Natalya face off against Nia Jax and Tamina. Beth looked so buff out there. Ambrose jobbed again to McIntrye. This week's show was okay. It had it's good points.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

People still think Ambrose leaving is a work? fpalm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harlem Heat? They looked at the inductions this year and realised they did have the token black induction?

Two things are a guarantee a woman and a black guy going in. Even if they deserve it or not.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

chronoxiong said:


> Main things I remembered from this week's RAW were Batista looking like a James Bond villain during his promo with Triple H. I felt the promo got reptitive too much with Batista constantly yelling "Give me what I want!" *But loved Triple H's line about Batista's guardians of the interspace or whatever he said*.
> 
> I really dont like Ronda Rousey being a heel now because I been rooting for her to succeed. But hey, the fans are probably jealous of her succeess so they turned on her. I'm fine with her crapping on the crowd now and her promo before destroying Dana Brooke was effective. Wasn't Shelton Benjamin a member of the Smackdown roster? Remember when there used to be logic in a WWE show? Whats wrong with saying RAW acquired Benjamin after they lost Matt Hardy and Kevin Owens to Smackdown? Too much for the 9 year olds in the audience to absorb? Lashley had to wait until his random Fastlane tag team match to finally get his IC Title rematch. And he won with the help of Lio Rush. Fine with me. Congrats on Harlem Heat on getting into the HoF. Is Beth Phoenix making a one-time comeback to help Natalya face off against Nia Jax and Tamina. Beth looked so buff out there. Ambrose jobbed again to McIntrye. This week's show was okay. It had it's good points.


Will watch that later

it is funny because you know it eats up HHH and Stephanie that Batista is 1000000 times the star that either of them are. I am shocked that Batista wants anything to do with those two bitter cunts after they laughed at him when he got the GOTG part thinking it would flop and it made him in a megastar 

HHH and Stephanie are pretty rotten people when you think about it


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I totally forgot shelton was even in wwe tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Buster Baxter said:


> People still think Ambrose leaving is a work? fpalm


I remember when people thought Punk walking out 5 years ago was a work. Fun times.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

this show sucked ass. Sorry, I'm usually pretty positive, but Batista stumbling over his lines pissed me off.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No Riott Squad? 

I 100% expected them to be fed to Beth and what's-her-name... 

Maybe a silver lining then.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Drew looked really good tonight. Hopefully he isn't stuck in midcard Hell for too much longer.

Batista's motivations are, questionable, imo. 

So is Becky ever going to get to cut some freaking promos on the show? they're kind of one of her biggest strengths and this storyline has taken them away from her. Because we've got three weeks left and she wasn't even on the damn show tonight.

Please don't start hot-potatoing the IC title now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going with Taker for Angle's final match at WM. He's always said he loved his matches with him and wished they'd fought at WM.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Really thought the only good thing about Raw was the ME. I saw a lot of ppl praising Ronda and frankly I think she is pretty much shit. Her strikes make Shane look like Prime Mike Tyson. She is "allowed" to say bitch. Also the pay $60 to see an armbar is kind of a shitty line considering WWE Network is anywhere from free to $9.99 so yeah maybe it would have worked in 2012. HHH/Batista was underwhelming to say the least. Once Batista got to the point it made sense but the gay porn dialogue was pretty bad. I also am so over Heyman cutting the same promo the past 6+ years and tired of Brock being placed on a pedestal. Also the IC Title again being tossed back and forth is just a disservice as it is the top title on Raw and is treated as a something guys keep aimlessly tossing around.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Braun's Wrestlemania involvment will end up being a comedy rivalry with two blokes from SNL!? :maisie3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Natalya's lips injections are worse than Carmella's and Paige's combined

And that says a lot


----------

